# Battlefield Commander



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## medseven (Nov 22, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
> I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.
> Name of file (server the file is hosted)
> I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot a big help! Very much appreciated!


----------



## TotallydubbedHD (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks but when I launch the app (even after clearing cache/data) - it comes up with: You have not purchased this app.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would like to verify that this does work. I was able to play commander on my HTC EVO LTE (sprint).  the app is still buggy in the sense that it connects me to a game that already has two commanders or a game with no people in it but after many attempts I was able to get into a game where there were people in it and only one commander (me being the second)

Additionally I would like to clarify something on Stanley's instructions. The unzipped bf4 data folder called "Battlefield Commander 1.0.1 data" contains a folder that is called obb and in that folder there is another folder called "com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row". It is this folder "com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row" that needs to be copied into the directory internal storage>android>obb.  I had initially tried to copy the folder "Battlefield Commander 1.0.1 data" into the directory internal storage>android>obb  which did not work and I got some data error message.  Once I copied the "com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row" folder to internal storage>android>obb the app launched and I was able to play.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks updated it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Nov 22, 2013)

ok so that app is not as buggy as I thought. If it says commanders 2/2 you are the second commander if you join. if it says 1/2 that means if you will be the only commander (until another joins)


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

That doesn't sound that bad. I keep hearing alot worse

I can't even get it to launch on the Note 2. It goes to black screen and force closes. Before the update it would get stuck downloading the data even when the data was installed.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teraxul (Nov 22, 2013)

Then I have to copy bf data to internal sd/android/data/obb/ ?


----------



## Mastersey (Nov 22, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
> I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.
> Name of file (server the file is hosted)
> I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem with the data link on filefactory ? Files are the same.
Thx for share


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 23, 2013)

Alright thanks. I will upload the newest update as soon as I get home from work.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android4208 (Nov 23, 2013)

*I love you*

working on photon q, stock everything


----------



## ImShadix (Nov 23, 2013)

Can you upload the 1.1.0 version please ? 
Thanks


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 23, 2013)

ImShadix said:


> Can you upload the 1.1.0 version please ?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



working on it right now.
It just started downloading.
I will update the links, here shortly.


----------



## Mastersey (Nov 23, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> working on it right now.
> It just started downloading.
> I will update the links, here shortly.

Click to collapse



Thx a lot 
And thx for using MEGA ^^


----------



## ImShadix (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, have you got an hour ?


----------



## sigmaphi (Nov 23, 2013)

I cannot get it to work and the link u gave is so had to download the dada file so the app download one itself 

am just stuck at looking for server


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 23, 2013)

Try it again. I fell asleep waiting on the upload to finish

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## B3htin (Nov 23, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> working on it right now.
> It just started downloading.
> I will update the links, here shortly.

Click to collapse



Hope, this time it works on galaxy note 2. Hurry man!


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 23, 2013)

ImShadix said:


> Thanks, have you got an hour ?

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 23, 2013)

B3htin said:


> Hope, this time it works on galaxy note 2. Hurry man!

Click to collapse



I hate to ruin it for you, but it probably won't work. I have tried many times to get it to work on my note 2.
I have been watching reviews and the entire note lineup (note 8, 10.1) is having the same problem. I figure when they fix it for them it will work for us also.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## killer5000 (Nov 24, 2013)

The it works great on my Samsung S4

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just tried it on my wife's Galaxy S4 and it worked great. I wish they would they fix it so I could play it on my phone.


----------



## hosamovic (Nov 24, 2013)

*G Note*

G Note, PA Rom.

Got market helper, installed the app, but when I open it, I get "Unfortunately, Commander has stopped".


----------



## ImShadix (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes ! It works on my S III  Thanks a lot !


----------



## sigmaphi (Nov 24, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I hate to ruin it for you, but it probably won't work. I have tried many times to get it to work on my note 2.
> I have been watching reviews and the entire note lineup (note 8, 10.1) is having the same problem. I figure when they fix it for them it will work for us also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You are 100% right it's not working on my note . Just keeps saying looking for server . I even left it for an hour 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

sigmaphi said:


> You are 100% right it's not working on my note . Just keeps saying looking for server . I even left it for an hour
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow. I can't even load it yet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Nov 24, 2013)

ImShadix said:


> Yes ! It works on my S III  Thanks a lot !

Click to collapse



How did you get it working on s3? What ROM are you using? Have to launch in tablet ui paranoid android?? Spill the beans mate lol


----------



## r67 (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay guys, I have it working on my note 2.. I downloaded market helper from the xda thread, used that to spoof play store into letting me download the app straight from there.. It is a long download as it has to dl the additional files and install them.. Then before ever launching the app, I used xposed installer to download the tablet ui module and the app settings module.. Install these reboot for them to become active.. Go to the new app setting application in your app drawer open it and find the battlefield 4 commander app in the list, edit your dpi to 180 and your resolution to 800x1200 save and then launch bf4 commander.. Boom it works! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
Well wanted to post screen shots but xda isn't cooperating this morning.. Anyway it works so good luck..


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Nov 24, 2013)

r67 said:


> Okay guys, I have it working on my note 2.. I downloaded market helper from the xda thread, used that to spoof play store into letting me download the app straight from there.. It is a long download as it has to dl the additional files and install them.. Then before ever launching the app, I used xposed installer to download the tablet ui module and the app settings module.. Install these reboot for them to become active.. Go to the new app setting application in your app drawer open it and find the battlefield 4 commander app in the list, edit your dpi to 180 and your resolution to 800x1200 save and then launch bf4 commander.. Boom it works!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> Well wanted to post screen shots but xda isn't cooperating this morning.. Anyway it works so good luck..

Click to collapse



/ 
what device did you use on market helper, ive used asus 7 and kindle hd, any other settings need changing?? neither of these enabled me to find the battlefield commander app?


----------



## sigmaphi (Nov 24, 2013)

r67 said:


> Okay guys, I have it working on my note 2.. I downloaded market helper from the xda thread, used that to spoof play store into letting me download the app straight from there.. It is a long download as it has to dl the additional files and install them.. Then before ever launching the app, I used xposed installer to download the tablet ui module and the app settings module.. Install these reboot for them to become active.. Go to the new app setting application in your app drawer open it and find the battlefield 4 commander app in the list, edit your dpi to 180 and your resolution to 800x1200 save and then launch bf4 commander.. Boom it works!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> Well wanted to post screen shots but xda isn't cooperating this morning.. Anyway it works so good luck..

Click to collapse




ok am gonna try ur way now

ok i got lost at 





> Go to the new app setting application in your app drawer open it and find the battlefield 4 commander app in the list

Click to collapse



lol dont worry i read wrong ma bad


----------



## r67 (Nov 24, 2013)

JAMIE1000UK said:


> /
> what device did you use on market helper, ive used asus 7 and kindle hd, any other settings need changing?? neither of these enabled me to find the battlefield commander app?

Click to collapse



I used Kindle, you have to go and verify the change when market helper tells you.. Also probably a good idea to clear data for play store... I didn't but if it isn't working then a refresh should help. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kabukiyu (Nov 24, 2013)

i been trying to get this to work on my motorola xoom since the release any thoughts i keep getting black screen


----------



## Dark_Marmot (Nov 24, 2013)

kabukiyu said:


> i been trying to get this to work on my motorola xoom since the release any thoughts i keep getting black screen

Click to collapse



Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




Stanley304 said:


> That doesn't sound that bad. I keep hearing alot worse
> 
> I can't even get it to launch on the Note 2. It goes to black screen and force closes. Before the update it would get stuck downloading the data even when the data was installed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605

DPI 160
Font Scale: 100
Resolution: 600 X 1024
EnglishFullscreen: Force
X Keep screen on
Orientation: Always Landscape
I've Played a few rounds flawlessly and it works great with S-pen :good:


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I will update the first post will all this information. That way anyone else that comes by can easily find everything in 1 place. I will also fix the MEGA files while I'm at it.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

hosamovic said:


> G Note, PA Rom.
> 
> Got market helper, installed the app, but when I open it, I get "Unfortunately, Commander has stopped".

Click to collapse



I'm having the exact same issue. I could not get it to work at all on PA but the moment I switch back over to stock it works great.


----------



## sigmaphi (Nov 24, 2013)

I have tried every thing mine is stuck at looking for server !!! over 1 hour


----------



## ImShadix (Nov 24, 2013)

JAMIE1000UK said:


> How did you get it working on s3? What ROM are you using? Have to launch in tablet ui paranoid android?? Spill the beans mate lol

Click to collapse



Temasek 4.4 kitkat no paranoid


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

sigmaphi said:


> I have tried every thing mine is stuck at looking for server !!! over 1 hour

Click to collapse



What device are you using?
What ROM?
What all have you tried exactly?


----------



## bmoench51 (Nov 24, 2013)

No luck for me on my LG OGP. The first install method worked, but would only allow me to connect to empty servers and I had no "commander" button in battlelog. 

The second install method just didn't work, it said that there was an error installing the app.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 24, 2013)

bmoench51 said:


> No luck for me on my LG OGP. The first install method worked, but would only allow me to connect to empty servers and I had no "commander" button in battlelog.
> 
> The second install method just didn't work, it said that there was an error installing the app.

Click to collapse



The first install worked for you. I would install that again and wait for them to update the servers. I'm trying to find a way to make battlelog think its on a tablet. Once we figure that out. Then it will work perfect til they fix the servers.

I have the same exact same problem on the Note 2.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 25, 2013)

Any idea how to choose server i want to connect with (be commander for my friends) ?

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Nov 25, 2013)

666blb666 said:


> Any idea how to choose server i want to connect with (be commander for my friends) ?
> 
> Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO idea....I cant even figure out how to do that on my tablet.  On both my phone or tablet, when I select "launch battlelog" option I get a page that says 404 that page does not exist.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> NO idea....I cant even figure out how to do that on my tablet.  On both my phone or tablet, when I select "launch battlelog" option I get a page that says 404 that page does not exist.

Click to collapse



Is the EVO 3D working? I just want to make sure before I add it to the list.
If we can figure out how to make battlelog app think it's in tablet mode then we would be set.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 25, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> NO idea....I cant even figure out how to do that on my tablet.  On both my phone or tablet, when I select "launch battlelog" option I get a page that says 404 that page does not exist.

Click to collapse



For that u need to install battlelog apk... But it wont help with servers anyway

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Nov 25, 2013)

666blb666 said:


> For that u need to install battlelog apk... But it wont help with servers anyway
> 
> Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



battlelog app is installed.


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> Is the EVO 3D working? I just want to make sure before I add it to the list.
> If we can figure out how to make battlelog app think it's in tablet mode then we would be set.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes... Works fine on Htc evo 3d 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

But only on cm jb

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
> I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.
> Name of file (server the file is hosted)
> I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

The battlelog app needs to think it's on a tablet. I have tried to change to DPI and resolution... Didn't work for me, maybe someone will figure it out.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone gotten battlelog to think its on a tablet.


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> The battlelog app needs to think it's on a tablet. I have tried to change to DPI and resolution... Didn't work for me, maybe someone will figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I even tried to connect through browser coz noticed (while playing commander mode) blue stripe on the bottom.... but was saying: "is playing on pc" what of course wasn't true ;/


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder if anyone on android has the play as commander button in battlelog. If so, could you take a screenshot and post it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TotallydubbedHD (Nov 25, 2013)

Who has it working on the s3?
Haven't seen anyone running it on there yet...
I'm on the s3 and it doesn't work via the method in the OP


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm on Samsung Galaxy S4 and was able to download the app via the Market Helper - kindle HD method from the Google Play store.
Not sure what this is though





> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605•DPI 160
> •Font Scale: 100
> •Resolution: 600 X 1024
> ...

Click to collapse



What is this ROM Customization? I'm rooted but never heard of it. Also Battlelog doesn't have that option to join a server as commander and the commander app just puts me in empty servers with another commander.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> I'm on Samsung Galaxy S4 and was able to download the app via the Market Helper - kindle HD method from the Google Play store.
> Not sure what this is though
> What is this ROM Customization? I'm rooted but never heard of it. Also Battlelog doesn't have that option to join a server as commander and the commander app just puts me in empty servers with another commander.

Click to collapse



That's the settings needed in xposed to make it work on Note.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> That's the settings needed in xposed to make it work on Note.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh ok so doesn't apply to S4 than I assume?
Also has anyone on S4 got this to work like its supposed too?


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

No it's not for the S4. You can try it may help the appearance. I have it working on my wife's S4. I just side loaded it and launched it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> No it's not for the S4. You can try it may help the appearance. I have it working on my wife's S4. I just side loaded it and launched it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you mean? Does it actually work where you get click on the orange join random server box in commander app and it puts you in a game with other players? I'm getting games with 0/24 players. Also Battlelog doesn't have anything that says join as commander or nothing.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> What do you mean? Does it actually work where you get click on the orange join random server box in commander app and it puts you in a game with other players? I'm getting games with 0/24 players. Also Battlelog doesn't have anything that says join as commander or nothing.

Click to collapse



Yea. It does that on my Note 2. It's not the app fault. It's a server issue. I'm trying to figure out how to make the battlelog think it's tablet mode. Once we figure that out, we will have that problem temp resolved.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> Yea. It does that on my Note 2. It's not the app fault. It's a server issue. I'm trying to figure out how to make the battlelog think it's tablet mode. Once we figure that out, we will have that problem temp resolved.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



So did you say that on your S4 you *are* able to join a proper game with other players and commanders on your S4?
Also good luck on the battlelog thing. Keep us posted!


----------



## kabukiyu (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I wonder if anyone on android has the play as commander button in battlelog. If so, could you take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 yes my tablet has the tablet battlelog but commander wont work only on my note 2 wich is stuck on phone battlelog but i was able to play right from commander


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## smoothunit (Nov 25, 2013)

Can confirm this works on my Nexus 5 using the first method. Thank you!

Unfortunately I cant load a specific game server through Battlelog though.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> So did you say that on your S4 you *are* able to join a proper game with other players and commanders on your S4?
> Also good luck on the battlelog thing. Keep us posted!

Click to collapse



Not with other players always places me in a empty server

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 25, 2013)

So..... Does it mean that DICE release battlelog on phones and commander on tablets? That is just ridicules.... 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

666blb666 said:


> So..... Does it mean that DICE release battlelog on phones and commander on tablets? That is just ridicules....
> 
> Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well I've seen on iPad Mini that it has the Battlelog app and the Commander app. Both iOS and Android are supposed to be able to get both of those apps (free of hassle) straight from the Google Play store only if you have a tablet of course (7 inch screen or bigger).
I'm trying to get this to work with my S4 which is not a tablet and wasn't intended for this purpose. Dice should make it available for S4 still. Screen size is only 2 in smaller and the hardware in it is better than half the tablets out there.


----------



## wertydude (Nov 25, 2013)

*almost works on my gs4...*

I spoofed and got it downloaded and signed in, but there is 1 problem. I can't seem to join a game. Everytime I try it goes for about 30 seconds then says failed to connect, and gives me a retry button. I'm not sure what is wrong with it but any help is appreciated. Btw I'm on xbox 360 if that means anything


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 25, 2013)

wertydude said:


> I spoofed and got it downloaded and signed in, but there is 1 problem. I can't seem to join a game. Everytime I try it goes for about 30 seconds then says failed to connect, and gives me a retry button. I'm not sure what is wrong with it but any help is appreciated. Btw I'm on xbox 360 if that means anything

Click to collapse



Everyone is having that issue. I'm on Xbox 360 too and its Dice's server issue not necessarily the apps fault. Dice just needs to fix their servers.
Also Stanley304 says he's working on a way to get the Battlelog app to let us join a server as commander. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> Everyone is having that issue. I'm on Xbox 360 too and its Dice's server issue not necessarily the apps fault. Dice just needs to fix their servers.
> Also Stanley304 says he's working on a way to get the Battlelog app to let us join a server as commander. Cross your fingers!

Click to collapse



I am also on the 360. It's a server issue. I can load the commander app and join a random server that has no one in it. If I'm lucky i get to join another commander but that's pointless. I would like everyone to try everything they can think of to get battlelog to work.  I'm changing the ROM on my Note 2 right now.  I had on PA and loved it. It's a shame I have to give it up just to play commander. Once I switch over and get everything set up. I'm going to start messing with xposed and see if that does anything useful.
If anyone has Ideas, please let me know. It could help.


----------



## sigmaphi (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> What device are you using?
> What ROM?
> What all have you tried exactly?

Click to collapse



am using the slimbean rom latest version 

I have tried everything you guys wrote 
am just stuck at looking for server !!!


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 25, 2013)

Downloaded the apk and obb from this thread and got it working on my Note 3. The only Problem i have is joining games trough the Battlelog app.
No matter which dpi Settings i use in Xposed for the Battlelog app it always shows up with the PhoneUI where you do not have the Join as Commander Button.
Anybody got an idea?


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't found/heard of anyway to force battlelog in tablet mode. I do think EA might have fixed the server issues. Every game I try to join a game with in the commander app ,has placed me in a full or close to full game.


----------



## Mastersey (Nov 25, 2013)

Works well on my Nexus 4 under Android 4.4. :victory:


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I haven't found/heard of anyway to force battlelog in tablet mode. I do think EA might have fixed the server issues. Every game I try to join a game with in the commander app ,has placed me in a full or close to full game.

Click to collapse



Same here. I have tried everything to get battlelog into tablet mode, without the battlelog app working in tablet mode the commander app is not really useful.


----------



## mrchipples (Nov 25, 2013)

Works on rooted Sony Xperia Z, market helper way. Still no "join as commander" button in battlelog app. Tried changing dpi... Commander app finds empty servers only bt overall runs smoothly.


----------



## detonyle (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,


You can add the Xperia Z 4.2.2 stock rom (10.3.1.A.2.67) into device working list. ( wihtout any mod)


----------



## ARN6C4 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey there,

I was hoping you all could help me. I've seen people posting elsewhere that they were able to get this app working on an HTC One X. I've been trying the past few days to do this myself despite limited technical knowledge. I keep thinking there must be something I'm doing wrong. 

I have downloaded the most recent 1.1 APK file. I used a general APK installer to install.

I downloaded the most recent 1.1 ZIP file to my PC. I extracted the file folder [com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row] and placed it in the directory Internal Storage>Android>Data. 
I do not have a directory that just says OBB but there are similar looking folders in this directory so I assumed it was the right spot.

The app will boot up but I get the message "Downloading Game Data - Download failed becasue you may not have the purchased this app"

I have cleared all the cache and cookies. Is it something I did wrong? Was it not meant to be? I'm not sure what else to do besides going the root option and learning some new skills. If anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pdrugos (Nov 25, 2013)

*Xperia S Works too*

It works on Xperia S too (stock room, android 4.1.2) (instaled the apk directly, and put the data manually on android folder).

I also find a way to make battlelog app work in tablet mode. I get this with xposed settings (font scale 130, screen 1000x1600, xlarge res, fullscreen, no title, screen on and normal orientation)...

Hope that help you guys...


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

ARN6C4 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I was hoping you all could help me. I've seen people posting elsewhere that they were able to get this app working on an HTC One X. I've been trying the past few days to do this myself despite limited technical knowledge. I keep thinking there must be something I'm doing wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can certainly help. The first thing I noticed about your post is you placed the data in the wrong location.
*
Internal Storage > Android > OBB (you may need to create this folder) > com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row
*
Once you move this data. Make sure there not a copy still in the DATA folder. Go in to you application manager and clear the cache (NOT DATA) and force close the app.
Then try to start it.
If that doesn't work please let us know.

Anytime you need help just ask.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 25, 2013)

I would like anyone who has a tablet to see if the commander button is in Battlelog. I tried spoofing my device to various tablets and some of them say this application isn't supported by your device. But when I change it back I can download the phone Battlelog. If anyone has the tablet battlelog could you upload it so I can add it to the OP. With your help we can spread this app even tho EA doesn't want us to have it.


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I would like anyone who has a tablet to see if the commander button is in Battlelog. I tried spoofing my device to various tablets and some of them say this application isn't supported by your device. But when I change it back I can download the phone Battlelog. If anyone has the tablet battlelog could you upload it so I can add it to the OP. With your help we can spread this app even tho EA doesn't want us to have it.

Click to collapse



I think the app is the same, it looks like a Web interface inside the battlelog app.


----------



## ARN6C4 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> We can certainly help. The first thing I noticed about your post is you placed the data in the wrong location.
> *
> Internal Storage > Android > OBB (you may need to create this folder) > com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



AH! That did it! Still having trouble connecting to servers but I think that might be on DICE's end. At least I can get it to load to the menu and attempt to find servers now. Thanks so much


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> I think the app is the same, it looks like a Web interface inside the battlelog app.

Click to collapse



I don't think it is. If it was then there would have to be a way to make it think it's on a tablet. I tried everything I could think of with no luck. I really think there's 2 versions of battlelog app.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 26, 2013)

ARN6C4 said:


> AH! That did it! Still having trouble connecting to servers but I think that might be on DICE's end. At least I can get it to load to the menu and attempt to find servers now. Thanks so much

Click to collapse



No problem. I have troubles finding games every once in awhile. When ever it shows me a game with just a few people in it. I click cancel and search again and after a few attempts, it usually gives me good servers. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I don't think it is. If it was then there would have to be a way to make it think it's on a tablet. I tried everything I could think of with no luck. I really think there's 2 versions of battlelog app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I got the tablet version on my nexus 7, tell me how to get the apk down from the nexus 7 and i will test if it works on my note or upload the apk so you can test it.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just search apk extractor in the play store

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> I got the tablet version on my nexus 7, tell me how to get the apk down from the nexus 7 and i will test if it works on my note or upload the apk so you can test it.

Click to collapse



If it works let me know so I can add it to OP. I want anyone to be able to come and get the info needed here. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> Just search apk extractor in the play store
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



will try it as soon as i get home. thx:good:


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> will try it as soon as i get home. thx:good:

Click to collapse



To be honest with you. I already spoofed my device to think it was a nexus 7 and downloaded battlelog. It didn't work for me. But who knows, it may work for you. I'm just wondering what other tablets have Battlelog available. And if it actually works with commander on it. Then I want to try that on the Note 2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> To be honest with you. I already spoofed my device to think it was a nexus 7 and downloaded battlelog. It didn't work for me. But who knows, it may work for you. I'm just wondering what other tablets have Battlelog available. And if it actually works with commander on it. Then I want to try that on the Note 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I also got it on my galaxy 10.1 could extract it from there but as I told you I don't think the apk is different from the phone apk


----------



## vinymaster (Nov 26, 2013)

works on galaxy nexus MAGURO


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> I also got it on my galaxy 10.1 could extract it from there but as I told you I don't think the apk is different from the phone apk

Click to collapse



so i extraced the apk and is as assumed the same as the phone apk so no luck here.

For anyone interested here ist a download for the apk


----------



## pdrugos (Nov 26, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> If it works let me know so I can add it to OP. I want anyone to be able to come and get the info needed here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The apk its the same for phone and tablet, I have 100% sure of this...
Like I said before, with xposed settings is possible to make the battlelog open in tablet mode, just need to be configured...


----------



## mauiredman (Nov 26, 2013)

*Works on my SGS2 I777*

This works perfect on my Samsung Galaxy S2 I777 rooted with ShoStock
Thanks for the upload


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> The apk its the same for phone and tablet, I have 100% sure of this...
> Like I said before, with xposed settings is possible to make the battlelog open in tablet mode, just need to be configured...

Click to collapse



it is not possible to open battlelog in tablet mode, that´s the problem. i can open every other app just by setting screen density (dpi) and resolution but it doesn´t work with the battlelog app


----------



## moshe22 (Nov 26, 2013)

It is working on my Galaxy Nexus with the method I posted


----------



## pdrugos (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> it is not possible to open battlelog in tablet mode, that´s the problem. i can open every other app just by setting screen density (dpi) and resolution but it doesn´t work with the battlelog app

Click to collapse



You are using xposed settings? In my phone (Xperia S) works ok, see the images


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> You are using xposed settings? In my phone (Xperia S) works ok, see the images

Click to collapse



Same settings but it won´t go past the loading screen...just keeps loading


----------



## ericb0813 (Nov 26, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> You are using xposed settings? In my phone (Xperia S) works ok, see the images

Click to collapse





I used these settings on my note two and I get the battlelog app with a spinning circle forever.  Playing with other dpi settings I notice the first splash screen for the app comes up then a  web page opens behind it and no matter what I change I can not get the splash screen to go away unless default setting for the app are used.  Any other ideas how to get the tablet version to load on my note 2?  Thanks !


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

ericb0813 said:


> I used these settings on my note two and I get the battlelog app with a spinning circle forever.  Playing with other dpi settings I notice the first splash screen for the app comes up then a  web page opens behind it and no matter what I change I can not get the splash screen to go away unless default setting for the app are used.  Any other ideas how to get the tablet version to load on my note 2?  Thanks !

Click to collapse



same here...


----------



## pdrugos (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> Same settings but it won´t go past the loading screen...just keeps loading

Click to collapse



The first time that I tried to change the settings on xposed I got the loading screen too, but after change the settings a few times the app opeened ok. Try to clear the app data, uninstall, instal again and configure in xposed before open the app for the first time....


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> The first time that I tried to change the settings on xposed I got the loading screen to, but after change the settings a few times the app opeened ok. Try to clear the app data, uninstall, instal again and configure in xposed before open the app for the first time....

Click to collapse



will try again.
also which App Setttings version do you use on Xposed?
Mine is 1.5


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## pdrugos (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> will try again.
> also which App Setttings version do you use on Xposed?
> Mine is 1.5

Click to collapse



Strange, mine says version 0.2, I followed this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx0a-C4xGTM


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> Strange, mine says version 0.2, I followed this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx0a-C4xGTM

Click to collapse



as stated in the comments they seem to have the same problem with the Note and the battlelog app.


----------



## ericb0813 (Nov 26, 2013)

MrShibby said:


> will try again.
> also which App Setttings version do you use on Xposed?
> Mine is 1.5

Click to collapse



I'm using 1.5 as well.   Made the exact same setting changes after re-installing battlelog and not opening until after the settings were applied.  Tried this twice with nothing but the spinning splash screen.


----------



## MrShibby (Nov 26, 2013)

ericb0813 said:


> I'm using 1.5 as well.   Made the exact same setting changes after re-installing battlelog and not opening until after the settings were applied.  Tried this twice with nothing but the spinning splash screen.

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 27, 2013)

This is what my Battlelog and Commander app look like. I felt like making a little youtube video. It's unlisted though so you need a link to view it. Click HERE to watch it.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 27, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> This is what my Battlelog and Commander app look like. I felt like making a little youtube video. It's unlisted though so you need a link to view it. Click HERE to watch it.

Click to collapse



Can you try the settings for the commander app and see if it makes the layout look better. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 27, 2013)

pdrugos said:


> You are using xposed settings? In my phone (Xperia S) works ok, see the images

Click to collapse



That's I will add it to the OP for others to see. I couldn't get it to work on my phone. Hopefully it helps others. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 27, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> Can you try the settings for the commander app and see if it makes the layout look better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well if you mean taping the gear at the bottom right hand corner that brings up (screenshot_1) and if you tap Help & About it brings up (screenshot_2). Nothing about layout or anything.


----------



## Cronofan (Nov 27, 2013)

Got the app to load on an HTC Desire HD running with Jellytime version 4.2 R11. 

I can get to the point where I choose to find a game randomly, however I get an error saying "Your connectiont othserver has been lost. For support and troubleshooting, please visit the "Help " section under help and about in the main menu.

Anybody else get that far with such a phone?

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------




Cronofan said:


> Got the app to load on an HTC Desire HD running with Jellytime version 4.2 R11.
> 
> I can get to the point where I choose to find a game randomly, however I get an error saying "Your connectiont othserver has been lost. For support and troubleshooting, please visit the "Help " section under help and about in the main menu.
> 
> Anybody else get that far with such a phone?

Click to collapse



Nevermind, just got into a match. It is pretty slow, but it actually works and I can command fairly well! Working on such an old phone... awesome


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 27, 2013)

ThePie69 said:


> Well if you mean taping the gear at the bottom right hand corner that brings up (screenshot_1) and if you tap Help & About it brings up (screenshot_2). Nothing about layout or anything.

Click to collapse



Alright.
I noticed that I can run commander without those settings. It just makes the layout on the home screen look better. And got rid of the screen flickers. Thought it might help you guys also.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 27, 2013)

OP updated. Thank you to everyone that helped me get this out to the public.


----------



## Stiggles (Nov 28, 2013)

Can confirm this is working on T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 (T989)


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 28, 2013)

Stiggles said:


> Can confirm this is working on T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 (T989)

Click to collapse



Commander mode or tablet battlelog

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 666blb666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it possible that servers issues got something with memory? On my mobile i can run only one apk a time. 
That is why: 
-Run battlelog
-Press home button
-start commander and play random game  
-Hold home button
-and switch to battlelog.... 
Battlelog is starting from the beggining again, not from background





Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 29, 2013)

666blb666 said:


> Is it possible that servers issues got something with memory? On my mobile i can run only one apk a time.
> That is why:
> -Run battlelog
> -Press home button
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not to sure. I don't have that issue at all. I tried to cause it to happen with no luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flight147 (Nov 29, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
> I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.
> 
> *ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*
> ...

Click to collapse



can you go trough steps on how to get the settings in to make it think am in tablet mode i got an xperia z


----------



## Stiggles (Nov 29, 2013)

Stiggles said:


> Can confirm this is working on T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 (T989)

Click to collapse



Commander mode,  can't connect via the battlelog app.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dadsterflip (Nov 29, 2013)

Got a note 3 and put the files where they belong and app opens up but tells me that you may not open or not purchased this app.... soo what steps am I missing. Read the op again.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhale71 (Nov 29, 2013)

dadsterflip said:


> Got a note 3 and put the files where they belong and app opens up but tells me that you may not open or not purchased this app.... soo what steps am I missing. Read the op again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its a problem with the 1.1 or 01 or whatever the one in this thread is, I have the day 1 apk and dont get that error, but when i use the newer apk that is in this thread, it tells me i have not purchased this [free] app :/


----------



## siddsm (Nov 29, 2013)

What are you guys using to change dip/resolution etc. Am in a non rooted Note 3


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## dadsterflip (Nov 29, 2013)

mhale71 said:


> Its a problem with the 1.1 or 01 or whatever the one in this thread is, I have the day 1 apk and dont get that error, but when i use the newer apk that is in this thread, it tells me i have not purchased this [free] app :/

Click to collapse



You Don't have the old apk I can use ? Wonder why the op says works on note 3. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhale71 (Nov 29, 2013)

dadsterflip said:


> Got a note 3 and put the files where they belong and app opens up but tells me that you may not open or not purchased this app.... soo what steps am I missing. Read the op again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





dadsterflip said:


> You Don't have the old apk I can use ? Wonder why the op says works on note 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://mega.co.nz/#!kNRQVT5Q!JpgvLCkWRT2Pv24Z0_tXn3g28bQ0-udb_T_WtLyrTg0


----------



## teraxul (Nov 29, 2013)

Have to buy iPad for commander xF

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 29, 2013)

dadsterflip said:


> Got a note 3 and put the files where they belong and app opens up but tells me that you may not open or not purchased this app.... soo what steps am I missing. Read the op again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try the second method. It will give you purchase rights to the app so you won't have that problem. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 29, 2013)

mhale71 said:


> Its a problem with the 1.1 or 01 or whatever the one in this thread is, I have the day 1 apk and dont get that error, but when i use the newer apk that is in this thread, it tells me i have not purchased this [free] app :/

Click to collapse



I got the same problem till I spoofed my device as the kindle fire hd and clicked download.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 29, 2013)

teraxul said:


> Have to buy iPad for commander xF
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why would you scum to the madness. Andriod all the way.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Scraggarax (Nov 29, 2013)

*Confirmed working on Samsung Galaxy Note I*

Confirmed running on Samsung Galaxy Note I SGH-i717R with 4.1.2 Rooted using the Market Unlock method!

Thanks!


----------



## ThePieMonster (Nov 29, 2013)

I was re-reading the posts and if you can't get it to work via the "copy data files" method do what I did and download Market Helper and spoof device to kindle fire hd and then go to the google play store, search battlefied 4 commander and download the app and play like it was a normal app. Then unspoof your device or restart the device after installation is completed. Boom, done, that easy.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's why I added the second way. In case it didn't work in the first method. I figured that would be common sense to try method 2 if 1 didn't work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raz8911 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Got battlelog working*

I found a way to make battlelog work on 4.2 or below. No root required! I registered here just to tell everyone. It's the easiest way to make battlelog think you are using a tablet. Kindle fire hd works flawlessly. How do I link a way to download app from my dropbox?


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 30, 2013)

Raz8911 said:


> I found a way to make battlelog work on 4.2 or below. No root required! I registered here just to tell everyone. It's the easiest way to make battlelog think you are using a tablet. Kindle fire hd works flawlessly. How do I link a way to download app from my dropbox?

Click to collapse



Can you pm me the link. I will add the file to the OP and to be sure to add your name for finding it. You can't host from Dropbox. Your file sharing will be halted for a few days. Trust me I learned the hard way. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 30, 2013)

I updated the OP with a method I found for computer users to run Commander Mode without needing to own a phone/tablet.


----------



## danteas1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*BlueStacks on Mac*

I can't seem to install Battlelog or Commander on the Mac using BlueStacks. I looked through the thread and seem to be the only one trying to use a Mac. I have a Xoom and can't get it to run properly on that either. Are there any configurations for BlueStacks to make it think I am trying to install on a tablet?

I'll keep researching and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Corbe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Iocean X7 Plus Commander*

Hi bf4 Commander works great with Iocean X7 Plus but sometimes when i log into server telling me network error.


----------



## egze (Dec 1, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I updated the OP with a method I found for computer users to run Commander Mode without needing to own a phone/tablet.

Click to collapse



Hey Stanley, 
When using blustacks, battlelog and commander seem to work ok, (battlelog server browser launches commander) but when i load the map, i only see black screen. i can hear the souds and use for example UAV but dont see anything. Did you or anyone else experience the same issue ?
I have BF4 installed on my laptop only to use for commander mode, and this blustacks solution would save me 20G of space.


----------



## theebu (Dec 1, 2013)

Works great on my Droid 4. Just can't use battlelog to connect to a server as commander.


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 1, 2013)

egze said:


> Hey Stanley,
> When using blustacks, battlelog and commander seem to work ok, (battlelog server browser launches commander) but when i load the map, i only see black screen. i can hear the souds and use for example UAV but dont see anything. Did you or anyone else experience the same issue ?
> I have BF4 installed on my laptop only to use for commander mode, and this blustacks solution would save me 20G of space.

Click to collapse



I have been working on trying to find a fix for this. It appears that others are having the same issue with larger apps. I haven't tried to much yet cause I currently have family visiting. It appears to run out of RAM in Commander Mode. It will work to the point of finding a server, then once click join it goes to a black screen and the picture disappears and the sounds gets really jittery. I have tried to increase the RAM but does not update with in the program. on the positive side, it will load battlelog just fine, even has the commander button.
Once I figure out a way I will post it.


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 1, 2013)

danteas1 said:


> I can't seem to install Battlelog or Commander on the Mac using BlueStacks. I looked through the thread and seem to be the only one trying to use a Mac. I have a Xoom and can't get it to run properly on that either. Are there any configurations for BlueStacks to make it think I am trying to install on a tablet?
> 
> I'll keep researching and let you know if I find anything.

Click to collapse



You have to install Google Play store to get the app.
Once you download them, they auto launch in tablet mode.
You may have the same problem as everyone else on windows. It appears to be a RAM issue but I may be wrong.
Let me know if you figure anything out.


----------



## danteas1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> You have to install Google Play store to get the app.
> Once you download them, they auto launch in tablet mode.
> You may have the same problem as everyone else on windows. It appears to be a RAM issue but I may be wrong.
> Let me know if you figure anything out.

Click to collapse



Ok, so I tried this on my Mac:

Installed ADW launcher to see Android settings (which I couldn't get to before). About this Tablet showed that the version of Android on BlueStacks for Mac OSX is 2.4.3. I think Commander requires 4.0. This may be the reason that when I go to the Google Play and try to install Battlelog or Commander from there, it tells me that they are "not compatible with this device".

I've got Windows 7 installed on VMWare on the Mac so then I tried:

Installing Bluestacks. Battlelog and Commander installed without issue. Tried to run and got black screen. This could be because it's running on a VMWare session, but I was still curious about running it under Windows.

I got my Galaxy S2 to run Commander, but it killed my connection after about 4 minutes. I'll keep trying. My Xoom still refuses to cooperate.


----------



## CRHASH (Dec 2, 2013)

I can confirm that commander app is working on Sony Xperia ion on cm10 fxp 247.
It doesn't work on pa 2.5. @Stanley304
Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## crypt0r (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Commander is working perfect, but battlelog won't start in Tablet Mode. I setup xposed with the settings on the first page, it also starts up differently but the loading-circle in the middle just keeps spinning.

It is a Note 2

Any suggestions?

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Hi all,

Commander is working perfect, but battlelog won't start in Tablet Mode. I setup xposed with the settings on the first page, it also starts up differently but the loading-circle in the middle just keeps spinning.

It is a Note 2

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 2, 2013)

I hate to say this but I haven't found anyone to get battlelog working on the note 2 for the commander button.
Please try any idea that comes to mind. Who knows 1 of them might actually work.


----------



## deakybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

*thank you!!*

add HTC ONE standard issue 4.3 to the list works fantastic straight into a full game (sorry about how crap i was to all players lmao) thanks guys love the work :good::good:


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 3, 2013)

deakybaby said:


> add HTC ONE standard issue 4.3 to the list works fantastic straight into a full game (sorry about how crap i was to all players lmao) thanks guys love the work :good::good:

Click to collapse



Thank you. OP updated. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pjbarnoy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Crashes on PA*

The problem on ParanoidAndroid ROMs is because of a NullPointerException when retrieving (or rather not retrieving) the app's info.

Here's my stack trace:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at android.util.ExtendedPropertiesUtils.getActive(ExtendedPropertiesUtils.java:253)
        at android.util.DisplayMetrics.paranoidHook(DisplayMetrics.java:206)
        at android.view.DisplayInfo.getMetricsWithSize(DisplayInfo.java:351)
        at android.view.DisplayInfo.getAppMetrics(DisplayInfo.java:322)
        at android.view.Display.getMetrics(Display.java:525)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
```

And relevant files in the ParanoidAndroid/android_frameworks_base source repo on GitHub:
/core/java/android/util/ExtendedPropertiesUtils.java#L253
/core/java/android/util/DisplayMetrics.java#L206
/core/java/android/view/DisplayInfo.java#L351

That's as far as I got tonight, but it looks promising.


----------



## Servatis120 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Kindle HDX 7"*

I've got it working without root on my Kindle Fire HDX 7". It's pretty awesome. Thank you! I do have weird problem when trying to join a friend from Battlelog and I don't know if it's the Battlelog app itself or my device fudging things up. Say my friend is in Operation Locker, Obliteration, and one or both of the Commander slots are open. I'll either go to his profile and then to the server page or look it up manually on the Multiplayer browser. When I get there, it usually shows the correct map, but instead of Obliteration it says Conquest Classic (or any mode but the one it actually is) and doesn't allow for Commanders! If I go onto a PC to do the same, it's fine... All other servers work fine, just not ones my friends are playing on. Not too sure what to make of it. Anything I can do or is this something they have to patch?


----------



## kabukiyu (Dec 4, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> You have to install Google Play store to get the app.
> Once you download them, they auto launch in tablet mode.
> You may have the same problem as everyone else on windows. It appears to be a RAM issue but I may be wrong.
> Let me know if you figure anything out.

Click to collapse



same thing with me battlelog work great on my note 2 but no tablet mode.
however on my xoom tablet mode works on battlelog but commader app gives me a black screen maybe ram issue.
if anyone know how to fixs this problem please advise.


----------



## BF4Agent (Dec 5, 2013)

*PC Black screen*

On my Pc i get a blackscreen when i join a server and just a weird sound in the background. What could i do? Any ideas?


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Dec 5, 2013)

I installed the 1.0.1apk on galaxy note 3 and ran the app. It downloaded the data and works flawlessly.  Login screen and initial home screen were larger then on the galaxy tab 3 but when in game Map fits screen and all in all works better then on the tab. 

S pen helps loads when dragging and dropping. 

Battle log on the other hand (downloaded  from play store) runs but when clicking on links mostly freezers as though servers unresponsive. Have to reboot.  Also it doesn't show mini map on either tab 3 or note 3 if there's a workaround someone point me in the right direction and nor I'm unrooted. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wickedrogue (Dec 6, 2013)

Servatis120 said:


> I've got it working without root on my Kindle Fire HDX 7". It's pretty awesome. Thank you! I do have weird problem when trying to join a friend from Battlelog and I don't know if it's the Battlelog app itself or my device fudging things up. Say my friend is in Operation Locker, Obliteration, and one or both of the Commander slots are open. I'll either go to his profile and then to the server page or look it up manually on the Multiplayer browser. When I get there, it usually shows the correct map, but instead of Obliteration it says Conquest Classic (or any mode but the one it actually is) and doesn't allow for Commanders! If I go onto a PC to do the same, it's fine... All other servers work fine, just not ones my friends are playing on. Not too sure what to make of it. Anything I can do or is this something they have to patch?

Click to collapse



I am trying to do this on a Kindle Fire HD 7.  Can you walk me through how you did this without root?  If I were to root would that be easier?  Wondering if I were to root if I could just directly download commander from the play store?  Thanks


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 7, 2013)

wickedrogue said:


> I am trying to do this on a Kindle Fire HD 7.  Can you walk me through how you did this without root?  If I were to root would that be easier?  Wondering if I were to root if I could just directly download commander from the play store?  Thanks

Click to collapse



Honestly being on a 7" tablet. I would download it from the play store. You should be able to get both from there. If not, you don't have to be rooted to use this app. Just downloaded and place the data in the correct folder on your phone. The location is in the OP. Then install the app and it will work. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 7, 2013)

JAMIE1000UK said:


> I installed the 1.0.1apk on galaxy note 3 and ran the app. It downloaded the data and works flawlessly.  Login screen and initial home screen were larger then on the galaxy tab 3 but when in game Map fits screen and all in all works better then on the tab.
> 
> S pen helps loads when dragging and dropping.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome glad to hear its working good for you. You don't have to use those settings in the OP for it to work. It just helps the initial loading/sign in screen appearance. The map still loads perfectly normal. 
I don't know what I would do with out my s pen.

Honestly I personally believe its EA's problem with the battlelog. Cause I have heard that issue of multiple tablets.
I haven't been able to get away from the log in screen I lately. I tried just about everything. You don't have to be rooted to use commander mode. If trying to get battlelog to work you have to be rooted.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 7, 2013)

BF4Agent said:


> On my Pc i get a blackscreen when i join a server and just a weird sound in the background. What could i do? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



That's been happening alot to everyone I talked to. Customer support said they will be updating to fix that issue. Hopefully they push it out soon.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinotauro (Dec 7, 2013)

Commander is working flawlessly on my Note III (aside from some crashes here and there). However, I wish I could get battlelog to work as a tablet app since that's how you manually join servers. Does anyone know a way to do this? (unrooted)


----------



## 666blb666 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmmmm...... Just a........... Hmmmmmmm...... Are we all sure we need battlelog working as tablet? So far i don't even know  are the servers on commander apps are from pc? Maybe I am commander for xboxes or PlayStation's? 
For me it looks like lack of connection between pressed server name and commander app. 
I mean.... There must be some command which can be added somehow and somewhere on moment of server choosing that will start commander modem
Hopefully you understand what  I'm trying to say.... 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## kullzer (Dec 8, 2013)

hi,has anyone managed to get this working with  genymotion or bluestacks?
ive tryed pretty much all the devices, but when i join a server  i get audio but no image,does anyoen know how to fix this~?
thx


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Dec 8, 2013)

All I do with battle log app is click multilayer link and then a load of servers show up.  I click one of then and if I'm online on xbox 360 it load the selected server. 

I have noticed the server is way wicket then it was 2 days ago though. They definitely have done something with the backend of it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

But when installed battlelog it told me it would turn into a mini map when on the game. This doesn't happen on either the note 3 or the galaxy tab3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EnergySnail (Dec 8, 2013)

Commander app works on Galaxy S II Plus. Thanks a lot! :good:


----------



## alexus172 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Bluestack*

Hi!!!!

I cant run de app in the blustack, we install all and when they put connect to server, the screen put in black, please help me. Thanks


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 9, 2013)

alexus172 said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I cant run de app in the blustack, we install all and when they put connect to server, the screen put in black, please help me. Thanks

Click to collapse



We are all having this problem with blustacks. The company already knows and they said "We are working on the issue."

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## stickfire (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok so I'm having a few problems getting the commander app working. I have 2 versions of the app, and the data files are in the obb folder. The newest version of the app says that I haven't purchased it, and the old version just tries to download the extra files but it stays at 0%. I'd try the second method but I don't know how to root my phone. (I have a droid razr m) any ideas?


----------



## kullzer (Dec 10, 2013)

after all the trouble with the emulators, i found out that it works on huawei g600, stock room and not rooted,you need to download and log in on battle log app, download the commander app and joing a server via the commander


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 10, 2013)

So  there was an update for my phone (android 4.3 on my galaxy s3) and now I get a black screen when I launch commander. It worked fine on 4.1.2. I tried a complete phone reset and reinstalled everything but still I just get a black screen.
Anyone have a galaxy s3 with android 4.3 and the commander app working?


----------



## devesh38 (Dec 10, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> So  there was an update for my phone (android 4.3 on my galaxy s3) and now I get a black screen when I launch commander. It worked fine on 4.1.2. I tried a complete phone reset and reinstalled everything but still I just get a black screen.
> Anyone have a galaxy s3 with android 4.3 and the commander app working?

Click to collapse



I was not able to play 1.0.1 version of this app on my galaxy s3 with Omega v51 rom (4.3) which is based on samsung stock rom.

Recently I flashed latest cm11 (android 4.4.1) rom and also installed commander 1.1 version app from this thread. Now the game is running very well on my phone.


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 10, 2013)

devesh38 said:


> I was not able to play 1.0.1 version of this app on my galaxy s3 with Omega v51 rom (4.3) which is based on samsung stock rom.
> 
> Recently I flashed latest cm11 (android 4.4.1) rom and also installed commander 1.1 version app from this thread. Now the game is running very well on my phone.

Click to collapse



I have stock 4.3 Android and I'm also running the 1.1 commander app but I get the black screen. I am able to get to the screen where I log in with my origin account. Once I do that I get the loading screen and then it goes black


----------



## MrBigFeathers (Dec 10, 2013)

Doesn't work on my Note 3. I downloaded the 1.0.1 apk but it just sits at 0% for downloading the files when I launch it. Never moves. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 10, 2013)

MrBigFeathers said:


> Doesn't work on my Note 3. I downloaded the 1.0.1 apk but it just sits at 0% for downloading the files when I launch it. Never moves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have to download the data file and manually place it in the obb folder. See the first post


----------



## MrBigFeathers (Dec 10, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> You have to download the data file and manually place it in the obb folder. See the first post

Click to collapse



Does the data file work with the older version apk? I tried using it with 1.1 but it didn't work. I just assumed I would need the older version's data file to go with 1.0.1

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 10, 2013)

MrBigFeathers said:


> Does the data file work with the older version apk? I tried using it with 1.1 but it didn't work. I just assumed I would need the older version's data file to go with 1.0.1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not sure but why wouldn't you update to 1.1.0? They fixed a bunch of issues in the new version


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 10, 2013)

MrBigFeathers said:


> Does the data file work with the older version apk? I tried using it with 1.1 but it didn't work. I just assumed I would need the older version's data file to go with 1.0.1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No it doesn't work. That's why when you start it up it tries to download the new data files. Also for the kindle fire HD it downloads the entire package from the play store.
You might want to clear data before you install 1.1 data

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 12, 2013)

new version is up in the market 1.1.2.  Can someone please upload the apk and data file?


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Dec 12, 2013)

Official update from play store in my tab 3 fails to load. 

Need the apk for my note 3. I'd rip the apk and data myself if I knew how

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## psylooooo (Dec 12, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> new version is up in the market 1.1.2.  Can someone please upload the apk and data file?

Click to collapse



I'm uploading now, downloaded from my galaxy tab 2 and tested on my htc one S :good:

Edit : 1.1.2 APK and OBB files Here


----------



## Venir_1 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Advice*

I'm about a month late to the party and am trying to figure out if there is a fix for the Galaxy 3 version 4.3? I currently get the black screen, but I hear all the sounds like I would using the Bluestacks method using a touchscreen laptop. Ram issue?

I would prefer not to root or downgrade the version if possible, especially if a fix will be available within the week or so. I might even go buy a note 3 simply for this if all the kinks get worked out.

Thanks for all the work you guys have done on this.


----------



## d4ndr0id (Dec 13, 2013)

*Commander*

The app works with proper root, obb and apk file but the the connection drops quite frequently and there isn't a implemented game browser. This needs to be added so I can play commander with my clan while I'm on the go.


----------



## miloytyn (Dec 13, 2013)

psylooooo said:


> I'm uploading now, downloaded from my galaxy tab 2 and tested on my htc one S :good:
> 
> Edit : 1.1.2 APK and OBB files Here

Click to collapse



The OBB file seems to be same as in previous version. The MD5 hash is same, but the filename has 5 in it instead of 4.


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 13, 2013)

Venir_1 said:


> I'm about a month late to the party and am trying to figure out if there is a fix for the Galaxy 3 version 4.3? I currently get the black screen, but I hear all the sounds like I would using the Bluestacks method using a touchscreen laptop. Ram issue?
> 
> I would prefer not to root or downgrade the version if possible, especially if a fix will be available within the week or so. I might even go buy a note 3 simply for this if all the kinks get worked out.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you guys have done on this.

Click to collapse



Same problem here. It used to work on 4.1.2 but I get black screen on 4.3 on my galaxy s3....even with the 1.1.2 version of the app and data files.


----------



## kv7shadow (Dec 13, 2013)

hey guys
i have installed it on my tablet but after running the app, it jumps out 
my tablet isn't rooted!!


----------



## AaronStrickland (Dec 13, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> That doesn't sound that bad. I keep hearing alot worse
> 
> I can't even get it to launch on the Note 2. It goes to black screen and force closes. Before the update it would get stuck downloading the data even when the data was installed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep same exact prob here with my Note 2. I can get it to open and download additional files, but then the good ole solid black unresponsive screen.


----------



## j.fong (Dec 15, 2013)

Works perfectly on a Rooted Kindle Fire HDX 7" if you'd like to add that to a list of working devices.

Never had the chance to post when the OP first uploaded the APK's and Data for 1.1.0 but that worked perfectly as well.  No issues finding servers or any of the problems that some are experiencing.

Not sure if I'm saying this right but using stock ROM with Apex Launcher.

I ended up just backing up the Battlelog APK off my One X and sideloading that to my Kindle while using the Commander App uploaded here.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 15, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> new version is up in the market 1.1.2.  Can someone please upload the apk and data file?

Click to collapse



I will upload it and update the OP on sunday night. I'm currently away from home. I had a close family member die recently. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 15, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> I will upload it and update the OP on sunday night. I'm currently away from home. I had a close family member die recently.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Perilla_ (Dec 15, 2013)

Here it is, but I can't download. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519818

If somebody can download it, please, upload it here.


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 15, 2013)

The OP is updated with the APK. The DATA files are uploading now.


----------



## GuestK00344 (Dec 16, 2013)

..


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 17, 2013)

JJ-KwiK said:


> Thanks man
> I'm loving this game on my S4.

Click to collapse



Glad your enjoying it. This forum will stay updated with the current version. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 17, 2013)

If anyone has problems with the current version, please let me know. I will keep the previous version on hand in case of the need to revert.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shootermc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

pjbarnoy said:


> The problem on ParanoidAndroid ROMs is because of a NullPointerException when retrieving (or rather not retrieving) the app's info.
> 
> Here's my stack trace:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if i change this values the app is working? 
were can i find it?


----------



## teraxul (Dec 17, 2013)

Galaxy Note N7000 with Omni KitKat 4.4.2 Android works well. I mean 1.1.2 version BF. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firehawk_1066 (Dec 17, 2013)

I still cant get it running on GS3 (sprint) running 4.3. I get the black screen after the commander splash screen. 
Again this worked fine on 4.1.2


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 17, 2013)

Firehawk_1066 said:


> I still cant get it running on GS3 (sprint) running 4.3. I get the black screen after the commander splash screen.
> Again this worked fine on 4.1.2

Click to collapse



I have gotten messages from several others saying the same thing. I think it has something to do with 4.3.

Personally it worked great for me on 4.1.2 and 4.4 CM. But for whatever reason it doesn't work on 4.3.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shootermc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

is it possible thats the storage is the problem? 
my standard rom is cm/aosp/pa based and has data/media/0
i tried another stock rom were the storage was at data/media.
standard rom wont work, the other stock rom base is working perfect!!!


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 18, 2013)

shootermc77 said:


> is it possible thats the storage is the problem?
> my standard rom is cm/aosp/pa based and has data/media/0
> i tried another stock rom were the storage was at data/media.
> standard rom wont work, the other stock rom base is working perfect!!!

Click to collapse



I don't see how that would be a problem. Simply cause 4.3 (cm/pa/stock) is having issues. Although 4.4 is working just fine. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teraxul (Dec 18, 2013)

Galaxy Note N7000, Android 4.3 - black screen, app FC. Commander didnt work on 4.3. On 4.4 and 4.4.2 working good 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermc77 (Dec 18, 2013)

it works on 4.3 archidroid stock rom


----------



## masnik (Dec 18, 2013)

*search server*

i'am work a experia z, but when search server it never found, Does it happen to anyone?

thanks


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Dec 18, 2013)

New version working perfectly fine on galaxy note 3. Just the apk needed then installs additional files in app. . 

Android 4.3  app version 1.1.2 I believe. .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shootermc77 (Dec 18, 2013)

please explaine why not data/media is the problem?
the app search only in data/media for commander data but my rom works with data/media/0.
no folder, app crash. 

sry guys im german and dont speak very good ur language^^

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




Stanley304 said:


> I don't see how that would be a problem. Simply cause 4.3 (cm/pa/stock) is having issues. Although 4.4 is working just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



my old 4.2.2 rom dont work


----------



## Perilla_ (Dec 18, 2013)

Working on LG G2


----------



## MojoManagement (Dec 18, 2013)

1.1.2 FC for me on N7100 
 if I move obb data it starts and says game data error.... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Spliddo (Dec 20, 2013)

Works with OT Idol - 6030x like a charm!


----------



## muziqaz (Dec 20, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> File Dropper
> 
> Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

Click to collapse



This link gives you 75Mb of file, which is obviously wrong. can we get fixed link/file?


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Dec 20, 2013)

Now I'm not finding servers.   Our servers say full with free commander slots but then game loads and there's no one in the server.. strange 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muziqaz (Dec 20, 2013)

Nexus 5 not rooted, with android 4.4.2. Works, kinda. Server browser does not work. but when you click Play Commander, it searches for server and joins one. There is problems with info sync when joining, as server info shows 40 players, but end up joining 2 player game. Or it shows 0 commanders, and I end up joining with another commander already there.
Screen is too small to play it as effectively as with PC, but it is playable.


----------



## 666blb666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally! Servers works on kitkat cm11! 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## MojoManagement (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlescreen often just loads endlessly with Note2 4.4.2


----------



## Dral29 (Dec 21, 2013)

TotallydubbedHD said:


> thanks but when I launch the app (even after clearing cache/data) - it comes up with: You have not purchased this app.
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



BUMP! Im having same issue after fallowing instructions.
I'm using Note 3 N900W8
Please help!


----------



## felipondrioxcl (Dec 22, 2013)

Working perfectly at LG G2 Latinoamerican Variant


----------



## marc0UC (Dec 22, 2013)

Working on *Galaxy Tab 2*

Model: GT-P5110
Android: 4.1.2

i.imgur.com/Q5fu0Y5.jpg
i.imgur.com/q0wiGRY.jpg

:laugh:


----------



## Omaxe (Dec 22, 2013)

MojoManagement said:


> Battlescreen often just loads endlessly with Note2 4.4.2

Click to collapse



How to get Battlelog Running in Tablet mode on Samsung Galaxy Note II, i've been playing with DPI settings but sometimes it just stucks at loading


----------



## MojoManagement (Dec 22, 2013)

Omaxe said:


> How to get Battlelog Running in Tablet mode on Samsung Galaxy Note II, i've been playing with DPI settings but sometimes it just stucks at loading

Click to collapse



Used settings from first post, working for me


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 22, 2013)

Omaxe said:


> How to get Battlelog Running in Tablet mode on Samsung Galaxy Note II, i've been playing with DPI settings but sometimes it just stucks at loading

Click to collapse



Alot of us are having this problem with the note2 in battlelog.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BF4 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Hello, I am new here*

Hello, I am new here as the title says and I was looking for bf4 commander mode v1.1.2 for my not rooted Note 2 I have once before installed it but not v1.1.2 and it gave me a black screen, and now after installing  v1.1.2 it says that I didn't purchase the app and now I am looking for a link for the v1.1.2 data can someone help me please?
Thanks


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 22, 2013)

BF4 said:


> Hello, I am new here as the title says and I was looking for bf4 commander mode v1.1.2 for my not rooted Note 2 I have once before installed it but not v1.1.2 and it gave me a black screen, and now after installing  v1.1.2 it says that I didn't purchase the app and now I am looking for a link for the v1.1.2 data can someone help me please?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The apk and data files are both in the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BF4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stanley304 said:


> The apk and data files are both in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh yeah thanks alot....

EDIT: works perfect! Idk how to thank you.....


----------



## Stanley304 (Dec 25, 2013)

BF4 said:


> Oh yeah thanks alot....
> 
> EDIT: works perfect! Idk how to thank you.....

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it. Hope you enjoy the game. I will keep the OP updated with the latest updates to the app.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkriftx (Dec 27, 2013)

*Works on my note 10.1*

Works on my note 10.1

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

Just verified working on Kindle Fire HDX 7 as well.  Make sure you have Battlelog installed though    I downloaded that from 1Market.


----------



## SDBolts (Dec 27, 2013)

Stuck trying to get this to work with my new Kindle Fire 7 HDX.  Downloaded and side installed both the Commander APK and the Battlelog APK.  Copied the .obb file to Android\obb - but still getting 'Cannot find resources' or similar error.  Any help on what I missed would be awesome!


----------



## CRHASH (Dec 27, 2013)

SDBolts said:


> Stuck trying to get this to work with my new Kindle Fire 7 HDX.  Downloaded and side installed both the Commander APK and the Battlelog APK.  Copied the .obb file to Android\obb - but still getting 'Cannot find resources' or similar error.  Any help on what I missed would be awesome!

Click to collapse



It needs to be under Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row and then the obb file

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SDBolts (Dec 27, 2013)

CRHASH said:


> It needs to be under Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row and then the obb file
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That was it - I had a different .obb file that I got via Bittorrent set up that way, but I'm guessing it wasn't the correct version.  Works fine now with the correct file version and the right directory.  Thanks!


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Log23 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Still tried to download*

I downloaded the files, moved it to OBB, when I run the APK it still tries to download the data'

galaxy note 3


----------



## CRHASH (Dec 28, 2013)

Log23 said:


> I downloaded the files, moved it to OBB, when I run the APK it still tries to download the data'
> 
> galaxy note 3

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you put it under 
Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row
As i stated two posts above.

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rmanuelb (Dec 31, 2013)

Log23 said:


> I downloaded the files, moved it to OBB, when I run the APK it still tries to download the data'
> 
> galaxy note 3

Click to collapse



Hi.

It also happened to me, until I realize that I was on different versions between the apk file and the data obb:

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2 vs Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.0.1 for the 1.1.2 apk file.

I'm on GN2. Check it.

Cheers.


----------



## unbearableBAMF (Jan 1, 2014)

*help please*

i have a samsung galaxy s3 (sph-l710) running cf auto-root. i have tried all the variations of this to no avail. i feel as though im doing it wrong but have read extensively the comments on this thread, i tricked the market, downloaded the .apk and data files and adjusted the dpi settings through app settings with xposed framework. each time i do this i open the app enter my credentials, it goes  to the loading screen and then it goes black. i hate to be another noob looking for help but i really want to use this app and don't feel like spending hundreds of dollars for a tablet just to play a game that i have already put $120.00 into. a step by step on specifics would very much be appreciated im loosing my mind trying to figure this out, its been four days!


----------



## muziqaz (Jan 1, 2014)

Dice f***ed something up again. Now when I log in to commander app it says hi need to be lvl10 even though I am lvl 94. Just before that when looking for servers there was an error regarding back end, which basically means their servers are ****ting bricks again. Amateurs to say the least, real amateurs.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 2, 2014)

unbearableBAMF said:


> i have a samsung galaxy s3 (sph-l710) running cf auto-root. i have tried all the variations of this to no avail. i feel as though im doing it wrong but have read extensively the comments on this thread, i tricked the market, downloaded the .apk and data files and adjusted the dpi settings through app settings with xposed framework. each time i do this i open the app enter my credentials, it goes  to the loading screen and then it goes black. i hate to be another noob looking for help but i really want to use this app and don't feel like spending hundreds of dollars for a tablet just to play a game that i have already put $120.00 into. a step by step on specifics would very much be appreciated im loosing my mind trying to figure this out, its been four days!

Click to collapse



If it's loading to the point of putting in credentials then it is installed properly. Have you tried without using app settings in xposed? Have you tried to clear the cache (Not data!) for the app? I take it since its been 4 days you have restarted your device. Are you on 4.3? There's been several people having issues with 4.3. Was you able to run this before the upgrade?

I have gotten several PMs about this version having more issues with black screen. I will upload the old version later tonight. Hopefully that will clear up any problems for everyone else.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## unbearableBAMF (Jan 2, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> If it's loading to the point of putting in credentials then it is installed properly. Have you tried without using app settings in xposed? Have you tried to clear the cache (Not data!) for the app? I take it since its been 4 days you have restarted your device. Are you on 4.3? There's been several people having issues with 4.3. Was you able to run this before the upgrade?
> 
> I have gotten several PMs about this version having more issues with black screen. I will upload the old version later tonight. Hopefully that will clear up any problems for everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes i have tried it without the framework settings. I am running 4.3. i have cleared cache and have even cleared cache and data and tried a re-install. i got the 4.3 update before i tried to do this on my galaxy. i did attempt this with both 1.1.1 and 1.1.2.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 2, 2014)

unbearableBAMF said:


> yes i have tried it without the framework settings. I am running 4.3. i have cleared cache and have even cleared cache and data and tried a re-install. i got the 4.3 update before i tried to do this on my galaxy. i did attempt this with both 1.1.1 and 1.1.2.

Click to collapse



I was not able to get commander mode working on 4.3 PA (Note 2). I haven''t tried stock 4.3. I know 4.2 and 4.4 work perfectly. It may have something to do with 4.3. Has anyone else had any problems with 4.3 (S3)? If you rooted I would suggest changing to a different rom to play this til they have it fixed. That's what I had to do.


The previous version has been uplaoded. It's directly underneath the current in the OP. Hopefully this helps everyone.


----------



## unbearableBAMF (Jan 2, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> I was not able to get commander mode working on 4.3 PA (Note 2). I haven''t tried stock 4.3. I know 4.2 and 4.4 work perfectly. It may have something to do with 4.3. Has anyone else had any problems with 4.3 (S3)? If you rooted I would suggest changing to a different rom to play this til they have it fixed. That's what I had to do.
> 
> 
> The previous version has been uplaoded. It's directly underneath the current in the OP. Hopefully this helps everyone.

Click to collapse



Alright so i am running stock os with only a rooted sph-l710 with cf auto root. are there any links that you know of to a string with information on a rom that has worked with this app and is compatible with this device?


----------



## Lgbasilio (Jan 2, 2014)

I have galaxy tab plus 7 model p-6210 with paranoid 3.86 and app don't work!
 App crash in start and report to EA.

Someone help me?


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 3, 2014)

unbearableBAMF said:


> Alright so i am running stock os with only a rooted sph-l710 with cf auto root. are there any links that you know of to a string with information on a rom that has worked with this app and is compatible with this device?

Click to collapse



Pretty much any ROM thats 4.1, 4.2, or 4.4 should work just fine. Its just 4.3 and pa I have been hearing problems about.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lgbasilio said:


> I have galaxy tab plus 7 model p-6210 with paranoid 3.86 and app don't work!
> App crash in start and report to EA.
> 
> Someone help me?

Click to collapse



Is PA 4.0 out for your device yet? If so I would recommend trying it. I just installed PA 4.0 on my Note 2. I will report back in the morning with the results. I personally couldn't get 3.99 to work at all for my device.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 3, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Is PA 4.0 out for your device yet? If so I would recommend trying it. I just installed PA 4.0 on my Note 2. I will report back in the morning with the results. I personally couldn't get 3.99 to work at all for my device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It loaded in to a black screen after logging in and stayed there for about 30 seconds. Then loaded it to the app like normal. So if you get the black screen after logging in try to wait a couple mins.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lgbasilio (Jan 3, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> It loaded in to a black screen after logging in and stayed there for about 30 seconds. Then loaded it to the app like normal. So if you get the black screen after logging in try to wait a couple mins.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What custom rom you suggest for me?
model p6210 wi-fi only.


----------



## TheMoleZz (Jan 3, 2014)

*Nexus 4 with Paranoid 4.3 rom, Unfortunately, Commander has stopped.*

I've download and installed the commander app via Market helper on to my nexus 4.
Now every time i start it it comes up with Unfortunately, Commander has stopped. 
Any help/suggestions?


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lgbasilio said:


> What custom rom you suggest for me?
> model p6210 wi-fi only.

Click to collapse



Well it's really up to you. I would take some time and try a few if them. That's what I did til I found the 1 I like. Just remember make a backup before changing anything. That way you always have something to come back to.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lgbasilio (Jan 3, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Well it's really up to you. I would take some time and try a few if them. That's what I did til I found the 1 I like. Just remember make a backup before changing anything. That way you always have something to come back to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for you help.

=D


----------



## dangus (Jan 3, 2014)

G'day Guys,

I have been able install Battlefield Commander and downloaded the OBB file from the OP.

However I seem to be stuck on downloading Game Data, just been sitting at 0%

I installed the OBB into android/OBB/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row/ (even there are two OBBS a Main and Temp)

Currently running Galaxy S3 with Jellybeer ROM. I have the phone running as a tablet so I can see it trying to download the Game Data.

Any help will be great!

Thanks!


----------



## unbearableBAMF (Jan 4, 2014)

okay so i got it to work, its a lengthy process but is worth it in more ways than commander. i have a Samsung Galaxy s3 SPH-L710 (sprint). Rooted phone. i had to get a custom ROM and i chose to use cyanogen version 11-20140103-NIGHTLY-d2spr (remember to back up stock ROM). Then i downloaded the 1.1.2 .apk and the 1.1.2 data files (placing them in internal storage/android/OBB/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row) installed and it worked perfectly. previously i was getting the black screen of death but now battlelog and commander works perfectly fine, i just did it now i need to adjust the settings in the app settings and it should be beautiful. thanks to Stanley304 for the assistance.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 4, 2014)

unbearableBAMF said:


> okay so i got it to work, its a lengthy process but is worth it in more ways than commander. i have a Samsung Galaxy s3 SPH-L710 (sprint). Rooted phone. i had to get a custom ROM and i chose to use cyanogen version 11-20140103-NIGHTLY-d2spr (remember to back up stock ROM). Then i downloaded the 1.1.2 .apk and the 1.1.2 data files (placing them in internal storage/android/OBB/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row) installed and it worked perfectly. previously i was getting the black screen of death but now battlelog and commander works perfectly fine, i just did it now i need to adjust the settings in the app settings and it should be beautiful. thanks to Stanley304 for the assistance.

Click to collapse



No problem. Glad I was able to help. Hope you enjoy it. This thread will stay up to date with the current commander apk+data.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 4, 2014)

dangus said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I have been able install Battlefield Commander and downloaded the OBB file from the OP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to clear the app cache and data then force close the app. Connect your phone to the computer and copy the data in the correct folder.
Just to make sure install it like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

Also verify that your the data is correct for the version or it will read the data thinking it will need updated.
To find this open the folder com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row and the data file will have a number.

4 = 1.1.0
5 = 1.1.2

The only time it will try to download the data is when its incorrectly installed or outdated.
If any of the links are messed up please let me know so I can fix them ASAP.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SkyS1gn (Jan 4, 2014)

Battlelog "tablet mod" working on Xperia Z 

:good::fingers-crossed:YAAAY


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 4, 2014)

Any way to get battlelog tablet for htc one? I changes dpi setting and nothing. :'( or am I doing something wrong. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 5, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Any way to get battlelog tablet for htc one? I changes dpi setting and nothing. :'( or am I doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried entering these settings in xposed?


DPI: 160
Font Scale: 100
Resolution: 600x1024
xlarge Res: 
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape

If that doesn't work then no. I'm sorry. It won't work till we figure out another method.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 5, 2014)

SkyS1gn said:


> Battlelog "tablet mod" working on Xperia Z
> 
> :good::fingers-crossed:YAAAY

Click to collapse



Xperia Z is working in tablet mode on battlelog? I just want to verify so I can update the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 5, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Have you tried entering these settings in xposed?
> 
> 
> DPI: 160
> ...

Click to collapse



It dose not work!  

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mandrigan (Jan 5, 2014)

Works like a charm on my Galaxy Note 1 on the latest omni 4.4.2 nightly, not even a lag or black screen, smooth as hell.  Easily playable with s-pen too. Thanks for sharing 

Here are my settings for App settings :
DPI : 160
Screen : 800x1280
Keep screen On
No title


----------



## dangus (Jan 5, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Try to clear the app cache and data then force close the app. Connect your phone to the computer and copy the data in the correct folder.
> Just to make sure install it like this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Stan. Seems to work now. However I noticed with the battlelog app I can't join any games that my friends are playing which is a little bit of a downer


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 6, 2014)

dangus said:


> Thanks Stan. Seems to work now. However I noticed with the battlelog app I can't join any games that my friends are playing which is a little bit of a downer

Click to collapse



You need to make the battlelog apk think it's a tablet in order to see the commander button. On the phone battlelog apk it only one button which says join on ps4 something like that. But only a few phones can make the battlelog think it's a tablet apk. They can join you but you can't join a specific server. I was just playing with my friend but he had to join me. And had to switch teams to my side. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dangus (Jan 6, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> You need to make the battlelog apk think it's a tablet in order to see the commander button. On the phone battlelog apk it only one button which says join on ps4 something like that. But only a few phones can make the battlelog think it's a tablet apk. They can join you but you can't join a specific server. I was just playing with my friend but he had to join me. And had to switch teams to my side.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No worries...I will see if I can change it to Tablet on the phone.

BTW, anyone know how to get it working on a PC..I have tried but no luck :laugh:


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 6, 2014)

dangus said:


> No worries...I will see if I can change it to Tablet on the phone.
> 
> BTW, anyone know how to get it working on a PC..I have tried but no luck :laugh:

Click to collapse



Still no luck with the PC. Hopefully they update soon and fix the issues. I haven't removed it from the OP in hopes they fix it soon.


----------



## dangus (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Still no luck with the PC. Hopefully they update soon and fix the issues. I haven't removed it from the OP in hopes they fix it soon.

Click to collapse



Thanks Stanley....I was going to try an Ipad client and see but I'm going to assume it doesn't work either


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 6, 2014)

dangus said:


> Thanks Stanley....I was going to try an Ipad client and see but I'm going to assume it doesn't work either

Click to collapse



Good luck. If it works let me know so I can add it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fegerman (Jan 6, 2014)

Does someone got battlelog for Work on galaxy s4?


----------



## BigD18t (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone got this working on a nexus 5. I keep getting a message saying I haven't purchased the app !!

Sorted, put the data in the wrong OBB file. now working great, but a little small lol. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 6, 2014)

fegerman said:


> Does someone got battlelog for Work on galaxy s4?

Click to collapse



So far... No we haven't gotten it to work on the s4 yet. Please feel free to try anything that comes to mind. Who knows you could figure something out.



BigD18t said:


> Has anyone got this working on a nexus 5. I keep getting a message saying I haven't purchased the app !!
> 
> Sorted, put the data in the wrong OBB file. now working great, but a little small lol.
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it does work on the nexus 5.

Are you rooted?

If not, then no I'm sorry bit there isn't much you can do atm.

If so, then your in luck. Uninstall the commander app. Use the market helper from the OP to download it from the play store.

What I would personally do is after you purchase it from the play store. Cancel it and install the data and apk you already downloaded from the OP. It would be quicker and you don't have to wait for it to download.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello I've been messing with the dpi for battlelog on my HTC One! And it works! I'm using ViperOne rom! And finally it works I think it always worked because I forgot to put a check mark to enable it! So htc one works! 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lmetcalf (Jan 9, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Hello I've been messing with the dpi for battlelog on my HTC One! And it works! I'm using ViperOne rom! And finally it works I think it always worked because I forgot to put a check mark to enable it! So htc one works!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Using market helper it works on the S4 flawlessly


----------



## bobturismo (Jan 9, 2014)

I finally rooted my Note 3, was using the commander app un-rooted but was unable to join the servers I wanted, just randoms. installed xposed app settings and I'm messing withe the resolution settings to get the "Join as Commander" to show up in Battlelog. Now the close up of the guy holding the m14/ebr is stuck in the middle of my screen with the spinning circle, but I can see on the sides of him where it doesn't cover the battlelog screen.




CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Hello I've been messing with the dpi for battlelog on my HTC One! And it works! I'm using ViperOne rom! And finally it works I think it always worked because I forgot to put a check mark to enable it! So htc one works!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here, I didn't enable the the "App Settings" module in the Xposed Installer. It let me change the settings in the xposed settings, but didn't change them in battlelog or commander.


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 10, 2014)

bobturismo said:


> I finally rooted my Note 3, was using the commander app un-rooted but was unable to join the servers I wanted, just randoms. installed xposed app settings and I'm messing withe the resolution settings to get the "Join as Commander" to show up in Battlelog. Now the close up of the guy holding the m14/ebr is stuck in the middle of my screen with the spinning circle, but I can see on the sides of him where it doesn't cover the battlelog screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it working now? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Ev1L4o (Jan 10, 2014)

Android Helper doesn't work on my N5. I just put Tablet and Activate. Do I have to do smth else ?


----------



## bobturismo (Jan 10, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Is it working now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



almost I think? This is where I'm at. 

On rooted note 3, I'm pretty sure battlelog is in tablet mode, but the the guy holding the ebr is stuck in the middle of the screen and the commander button won't show up. Maybe someone can take it a step further. 


changed my build.prop file to GT-P7500 (haven't tried other models, this may be the key to making this work)

xposed settings are just the 1000 x 1600 but any of the higher res will work. DPI you can set anywhere around 100-200, lower the dpi, the smaller the guy is but the text is smaller. I have it at 130 dpi in the attached pic. I just bumped it to 150 and it seems better. If you go too high on the dpi, the guy will cover the whole screen. 

I used market helper to redownload battlelog, but everyone says the apk is the same and I can switch back and forth from tablet to phone versions of battlelog just by changing the resolutions in xposed. so I don't think that makes a difference. 

Unfortunately every server shows "allow commanders: OFF." but when I switch back to the phone version, commanders are turned on, but there's no join as commander option obviously. 

I downloaded that bluestacks program just for ****s and giggles, its an android tablet emulator for your pc and I ran battlelog on there, the commander button showed up on there, so there must be something that battlelog is seeing that it doesn't like, maybe something in the build.prop?


----------



## Mandrigan (Jan 12, 2014)

*Update*

Any update on 1.1.3 ?


----------



## GuestK00351 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mandrigan said:


> Any update on 1.1.3 ?

Click to collapse



+1

If I'm right, it's not possible to join a specific server at the moment, if you are using a smartphone (HTC One)?
Is it possible to install the tablet version of battlelog on my phone? Because I have not rooted my phone :/


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 12, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> +1
> 
> If I'm right, it's not possible to join a specific server at the moment, if you are using a smartphone (HTC One)?
> Is it possible to install the tablet version of battlelog on my phone? Because I have not rooted my phone :/

Click to collapse



You need to be rooted for that. To install xposed and make the battlelog log into a tablet. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 12, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> +1
> 
> If I'm right, it's not possible to join a specific server at the moment, if you are using a smartphone (HTC One)?
> Is it possible to install the tablet version of battlelog on my phone? Because I have not rooted my phone :/

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00351 (Jan 12, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> You need to be rooted for that. To install xposed and make the battlelog log into a tablet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah I know.
But it don't want to do all the root, s-off and HTC Dev stuff because I do not want to lose my warranty


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 12, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> Yeah I know.
> But it don't want to do all the root, s-off and HTC Dev stuff because I do not want to lose my warranty

Click to collapse



You don't need s-off. Just rooted. And you can always go back to stock. That's what I did when I sent my phone for repair. And they didn't know. But it's up to you if you want to select a server on battlelog then root it but it your worried about your warranty then don't. But it's up to you. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WhiteCobrA (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your uploads and your how to, please keep us up to date 

Just want to announce that it runs fine withtout setting dpi / resolution or something on rooted Motorola Droid 3 with CyanogenMod 10.1
First time I got it to run the phone crashed after a few minutes, but after setting the cpu clock back to 1 Ghz it seems to work (mostly) flawless.

Note: The Phone is getting extremly warm and has a huge battery drain when using the commander app but I think this is normal 
(Many operations, lots of data packeges send / received all the time). If someone is interested I could test the app on stock rom.


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 13, 2014)

WhiteCobrA said:


> Hi, thanks for your uploads and your how to, please keep us up to date
> 
> Just want to announce that it runs fine withtout setting dpi / resolution or something on rooted Motorola Droid 3 with CyanogenMod 10.1
> First time I got it to run the phone crashed after a few minutes, but after setting the cpu clock back to 1 Ghz it seems to work (mostly) flawless.
> ...

Click to collapse



Commander apk works without dpi  and all that that's for battlelog only. To select a specific server... 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobturismo (Jan 13, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> You need to be rooted for that. To install xposed and make the battlelog log into a tablet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



so, you're able to use battle log to join a game on your htc one? 

a lot of us having been waiting for someone to figure that out.


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 13, 2014)

bobturismo said:


> so, you're able to use battle log to join a game on your htc one?
> 
> a lot of us having been waiting for someone to figure that out.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm able to, using ViperOne rom xposed settings. In Viper tweaks. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00351 (Jan 13, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> You don't need s-off. Just rooted. And you can always go back to stock. That's what I did when I sent my phone for repair. And they didn't know. But it's up to you if you want to select a server on battlelog then root it but it your worried about your warranty then don't. But it's up to you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't root my phone without HTC Dev Unlock...
But it's not possible to create a modded version? Or simply upload the Battlelog Tablet App?


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 13, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> I can't root my phone without HTC Dev Unlock...
> But it's not possible to create a modded version? Or simply upload the Battlelog Tablet App?

Click to collapse



Yes to unlock the bootloader. But you can then s-off then lock it with a simple command. So it was never touched. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mandrigan (Jan 13, 2014)

*Update*

Just for info, i've just updated to 1.1.3 through the playstore and it works fine. It has downloaded only 12mb so i guess this is just an updated apk.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 13, 2014)

The 1.1.3 will be uploaded later today

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dadyal (Jan 14, 2014)

please post latest apk  1.1.3 and  data


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 14, 2014)

WhiteCobrA said:


> Hi, thanks for your uploads and your how to, please keep us up to date
> 
> Just want to announce that it runs fine withtout setting dpi / resolution or something on rooted Motorola Droid 3 with CyanogenMod 10.1
> First time I got it to run the phone crashed after a few minutes, but after setting the cpu clock back to 1 Ghz it seems to work (mostly) flawless.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to clarify, the xposed settings are to make to graphic interface completely ft your screen without having to scroll. Basically its just to help with a smoother GUI. Nothing more. Battlelog is a different story though.



Maik268 said:


> I can't root my phone without HTC Dev Unlock...
> But it's not possible to create a modded version? Or simply upload the Battlelog Tablet App?

Click to collapse



The batlelog apk is the same for both the tablet and phone. I don't know how to mod apps just yet. I really do want to learn though.


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 14, 2014)

I updated the OP with the APK file in File Factory and File Dropper. I updated MEGA with both APK and DATA.
The update was very small and didn't change the data file, So i'm pretty sure its just an apk update.
If updating just the APK doesn't work let me know.


----------



## spielero (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there i got galaxy s4 (i9500). I can not make battlelog working on tablet mode. Whenever i change settings in exposed its just loading screen appears. 
Phone is rooted on official rom 4.3. I really would like to be able to play favourites servers.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## cix1988 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, is there any news about how to launch battlelog in tablet mode on android smartphone like S3 and S4?
Thanks


----------



## spielero (Jan 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 21, 2014)

spielero said:


> Hi there i got galaxy s4 (i9500). I can not make battlelog working on tablet mode. Whenever i change settings in exposed its just loading screen appears.
> Phone is rooted on official rom 4.3. I really would like to be able to play favourites servers.

Click to collapse



There is not currently a way to make all devices work in tablet mode yet. 

I have the apk opened. I have been trying to find a way to get it to work. I have been testing different modifications.
Will update when I find something

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## spielero (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. I would even donate somebody for that.


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 22, 2014)

spielero said:


> Thanks. I would even donate somebody for that.

Click to collapse



Did you enable the app settings on xposed? Like this? You need to put a check mark on it to make it work to had a problem to until I put a check mark and it enabled it so see if you can do that. It should work. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 22, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Did you enable the app settings on xposed? Like this? You need to put a check mark on it to make it work to had a problem to until I put a check mark and it enabled it so see if you can do that. It should work.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its not going to. I have noticed that on note 2, s3/4 plus many other devices that this doesn't work. It will load like it should just never pass the splash screen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## spielero (Jan 22, 2014)

Once when i changed dpi to very small. the splash screen was still there on center but loaded app. Seen everything on sides. So i went to see is there join commander button, but there wasnt.
Has anybody played with build.prop??


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm currently working on an apk mod. Time is just kind limited being married with a 4 month old. I hope to have a solid mod by the end of this weekend

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## spielero (Jan 24, 2014)

Im gonna buy u some beers if you make it


----------



## vaas kr (Jan 24, 2014)

*versions..!?*

what are the versions of BATTLEFIELD are released in android ? i know there are 2 and 4 but wat about 1 & 3? if ther can u provid link?


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 24, 2014)

vaas kr said:


> what are the versions of BATTLEFIELD are released in android ? i know there are 2 and 4 but wat about 1 & 3? if ther can u provid link?

Click to collapse



Can you clarify? Do you mean battlefield the game, commander app, or battelog?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Blackbird256 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for updating these, It works like a charm on my S4 :good:


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 26, 2014)

Blackbird256 said:


> Thanks so much for updating these, It works like a charm on my S4 :good:

Click to collapse



No problem.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 666blb666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> I'm currently working on an apk mod. Time is just kind limited being married with a 4 month old. I hope to have a solid mod by the end of this weekend
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha... i know something about it... My son is 4 months old as well... Maybe they were born same day? Good luck m8.... Don't think about apk too match coz u need to sleep sometimes as well 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## Garcito60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Black screen with 3g, help.
With wifi i can play perfectly but i want to play with 3g too

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanley304 (Jan 30, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Black screen with 3g, help.
> With wifi i can play perfectly but i want to play with 3g too
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have played on 3g, I know it works.

Try to force close and reopen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Garcito60 (Jan 30, 2014)

I doesnt work :c

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 30, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> I doesnt work :c
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What phone are you using. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Garcito60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Xperia L,  it works perfect with wifi but i dont know why it doesnt work with 3g,
Srry foy.my english 


Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Jan 30, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Xperia L,  it works perfect with wifi but i dont know why it doesnt work with 3g,
> Srry foy.my english
> 
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Strange... It should work.. Maybe slow 3g speeds? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Garcito60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mmm no no because i can play perfect with 3g i mean in game
But i cant enter to the appmain menu with 3g. Only with wifi.
When i want to play with 3g i enter to the app with wifi then in the main menu y turn off the wifi and turn on de 3g and works perfect.
The problem is the black screen "bug" with 3g before the main menu

Help D: and sorry for.my.english

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Pd: i need an active wifi conection to play with 3g then.

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CRHASH (Jan 30, 2014)

I can confirm that Battlelog is working in tablet mode with the settings provided in first post.
Xperia ion / opensemc 4.4.2 @Stanley304

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 1, 2014)

Someone else with te same problem?

Theres.no drone and.i.cant see the capture points.in conquest, and tickets are always in 0

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leo_hacker82 (Feb 1, 2014)

no works in note 3 n900w8..fist time stop the app.. reboot the device and open the app and blackscreen..nothing more.


----------



## Blackbird256 (Feb 2, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Someone else with te same problem?
> 
> Theres.no drone and.i.cant see the capture points.in conquest, and tickets are always in 0
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have same problem with S4. New app update needed maybe?


----------



## GuestK00344 (Feb 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Its an app bug because in my ipad i have the same problem

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think its a server problem. Not the app.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobturismo (Feb 3, 2014)

spielero said:


> Once when i changed dpi to very small. the splash screen was still there on center but loaded app. Seen everything on sides. So i went to see is there join commander button, but there wasnt.
> Has anybody played with build.prop??

Click to collapse



Yeah I tried changing the build prop, even with editors that change everything automatically. There were some build props that wouldn't let my phone start, those are probably the ones that would work with battlelog.

I did just try the dpi at 0 in the xposed settings, but the spinning circle guy with the rifle is blocking the screen still.

I've been able to log in with the guy in the center by changing the dpi, but  join as commander still does not show up. 

Until spinning circle goes away,  we won't know if seeing the dpi at 0 works.


----------



## kobe008 (Feb 3, 2014)

Does the data file need to be unzipped?  I did that but when I try to start the game it says i cannot download data because I have not purchased the app.  I am on a Galaxy S3 stock.  The links I downloaded from were the 3rd download site on the original post both files have the same version.


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 3, 2014)

kobe008 said:


> Does the data file need to be unzipped?  I did that but when I try to start the game it says i cannot download data because I have not purchased the app.  I am on a Galaxy S3 stock.  The links I downloaded from were the 3rd download site on the original post both files have the same version.

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? If so, you will have to use market helper.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kobe008 (Feb 3, 2014)

No I am on stock and not rooted

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRHASH (Feb 4, 2014)

CRHASH said:


> I can confirm that Battlelog is working in tablet mode with the settings provided in first post.
> Xperia ion / opensemc 4.4.2 @Stanley304
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Stanley304 said:


> Are you rooted? If so, you will have to use market helper.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please add Xperia ion !
Battlelog is working in tablet mode.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 4, 2014)

Add Xperia L
Battlelog is working in tablet mode

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wongken92 (Feb 5, 2014)

the app can select the server?


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 6, 2014)

wongken92 said:


> the app can select the server?

Click to collapse



The commander app can only select a random server.

But if you have battlelog installed on a tablet then you can select a server

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wongken92 (Feb 6, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> The commander app can only select a random server.
> 
> But if you have battlelog installed on a tablet then you can select a server
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Can I select the server on the phone?  Thank you


----------



## GuestK00351 (Feb 6, 2014)

wongken92 said:


> Can I select the server on the phone?  Thank you

Click to collapse



What about reading the first post?
With root it it's possible.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wongken92 (Feb 6, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> What about reading the first post?
> With root it it's possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



My phone is rooted, I cannot see the method on the first postt


----------



## CRHASH (Feb 6, 2014)

wongken92 said:


> My phone is rooted, I cannot see the method on the first postt

Click to collapse



It`s because you arent looking..

Battlelog
To make Battelog think it's in tablet mode use thee settings. This will not work for all phones
Quote:
Originally Posted by pdrugos View Post

    DPI: 0
    Font Scale: 130
    Resolution: 1000x1600
    xlarge Res: X
    Locale: Default
    [*}Fullscreen: Force
    No Title: X
    Keep screen on: X
    Orientation: Normal rotation


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## bobturismo (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to try an older version of battlelog, I noticed on the Playstore reviews that people are getting stuck on the spinning circle and they're not modifying it. 

If anyone can find an older version apk of battlelog, that would be amazing. 





CRHASH said:


> Please add Xperia ion !
> Battlelog is working in tablet mode.

Click to collapse



What version of battlelog are you running?


----------



## CRHASH (Feb 6, 2014)

bobturismo said:


> I want to try an older version of battlelog, I noticed on the Playstore reviews that people are getting stuck on the spinning circle and they're not modifying it.
> 
> If anyone can find an older version apk of battlelog, that would be amazing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Latest 2.1.5 from 19 november


----------



## Abboz (Feb 6, 2014)

Is there any solution for battlelog tablet mode for S4 (GT-I9505)? 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CRHASH (Feb 7, 2014)

Abboz said:


> Is there any solution for battlelog tablet mode for S4 (GT-I9505)?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If the settings in the first post don't work then no. At the moment..

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 7, 2014)

Commander mode fixed DD

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OutlawFMA (Feb 7, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Commander mode fixed DD
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did they finally fix the black screen after logging into commander or is it just me that it happens to?


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 7, 2014)

They fixed the capture points problem and the drone bug

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OutlawFMA (Feb 8, 2014)

Well that is all good if you can get into it at all. Mine just shows black screen after I log in. It has been doing that since Decemeber


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 8, 2014)

What phone r u using?

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OutlawFMA (Feb 8, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> What phone r u using?
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S3. It was working fine until decemeber


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 8, 2014)

Try to enter with wifi, dont use 3g

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aashishb4u (Feb 8, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
> I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> ...

Click to collapse



what is this ??
is this the game ???
whre to play it on pc or on android???


----------



## CRHASH (Feb 9, 2014)

aashishb4u said:


> what is this ??
> is this the game ???
> whre to play it on pc or on android???

Click to collapse



You need to own Battlefield 4 to be able to play this game.
Otherwise just use google !
Pls don't ask so dum questions.

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NicholasMarzio (Feb 9, 2014)

*Ascend P6*

Tested it on my Huawei Ascend P6 and it worked. (I used the rooted method.)

I will test the battelog tablet setting later and you don't need to resize the res for Commander.


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 9, 2014)

aashishb4u said:


> what is this ??
> is this the game ???
> whre to play it on pc or on android???

Click to collapse



The BF commander is a game but not the full game. It only allows you to play commander mode. In able to play BF commander you must own Battlefield 4 on either the Computer/Xbox One/ PlayStation 4/Xbox 360/PlayStation 3. Also level 10 with in the game is required and a battlelog account that is connected to your game profile.


Once you have met all the requirements, you can play this game and have a direct influence over the tide of war.

The only way to play this game on the computer right now is with a android emulator like bluestacks. Although bluestacks is currently having problems with those app.

This app is designed for tablets with 7in displays or above. I have created this thread so everyone has a chance to play on their phone.




CRHASH said:


> You need to own Battlefield 4 to be able to play this game.
> Otherwise just use google !
> Pls don't ask so dum questions.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its alright to have general questions. Maybe they already have battlefield but haven't heard of the commander mode being outside of the game.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 9, 2014)

NicholasMarzio said:


> Tested it on my Huawei Ascend P6 and it worked. (I used the rooted method.)
> 
> I will test the battelog tablet setting later and you don't need to resize the res for Commander.

Click to collapse



You don't have to resize the commander if you don't want to. Its only to improve the GUI so it properly fits the screen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lorddeadxiter (Feb 9, 2014)

Best settings for SGS4

Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
DPI: 0
Font Scale: 100
Resolution: 600x1024
xlarge Res: NO
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X 
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape

Commander: (Playable with stylus)
DPI: 220
Font Scale: 130
Resolution: 800x1280
xlarge Res: NO
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape


----------



## vestalsin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Having big problems*

Ok so I downoladed both the APK and data files onto my computer than loaded them into my HTC One.  I put the apk into my internal/android/data folder and the other file the obb already unzipped into the obb folder of my phone.  I unpack the game and I get the message that data is loading, yet nothing happens.  I tried using another apk file I found and that one told me that i did not buy the game.  So how is everyone putting this on there phones?  I do not have a rooted phone, and have seen people doing this without having to.  I also have a small Azpen  A700 tablet and tried to install on there as well but still no luck.  I heard someone say to clear the data, but there is no need to cause I had not installed it on either one before.  Can someone please help with this, would really like to enjoy the game on my tablet or phone.  Thank you very much for you help.


----------



## spielero (Feb 10, 2014)

lorddeadxiter said:


> Best settings for SGS4
> 
> Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
> DPI: 0
> ...

Click to collapse



On my sgs4 with this settings battle log stuck on loading screen.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mark x large res and it will work

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## spielero (Feb 10, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Mark x large res and it will work
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No it will not


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 10, 2014)

Try with wifi

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spielero (Feb 11, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Try with wifi
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Man not working


----------



## OutlawFMA (Feb 11, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Try with wifi
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea trying it on wifi doesn't change anything.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 11, 2014)

Who can play with s4?

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## schmaltzy (Feb 11, 2014)

Market helper is only showing Amazon Kindle HD. Not giving me the option of the Fire. I've tried the Kindle HD but still can't download the app. Suggestions? 

On a rooted S3 running 4.4.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 12, 2014)

vestalsin said:


> Ok so I downoladed both the APK and data files onto my computer than loaded them into my HTC One.  I put the apk into my internal/android/data folder and the other file the obb already unzipped into the obb folder of my phone.  I unpack the game and I get the message that data is loading, yet nothing happens.  I tried using another apk file I found and that one told me that i did not buy the game.  So how is everyone putting this on there phones?  I do not have a rooted phone, and have seen people doing this without having to.  I also have a small Azpen  A700 tablet and tried to install on there as well but still no luck.  I heard someone say to clear the data, but there is no need to cause I had not installed it on either one before.  Can someone please help with this, would really like to enjoy the game on my tablet or phone.  Thank you very much for you help.

Click to collapse



Alright. Try the files from Mega in the OP. (also included links in this post) While they are downloading, make sure you have removed the data and app from your phone and tablet. Once you have verified that both are removed completely. Place the apk in the root directory and the unzipped obb in the correct folder on both devices before installing the apk. If this doesn't work then I'm afraid to say you will need to be rooted.


Stanley304 said:


> *-------------------------------------------------------------*
> Mega
> 
> Battlefield 4 Commander APK 1.1.3
> ...

Click to collapse




schmaltzy said:


> Market helper is only showing Amazon Kindle HD. Not giving me the option of the Fire. I've tried the Kindle HD but still can't download the app. Suggestions?
> 
> On a rooted S3 running 4.4.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did it say anything about purchasing the app? Or just download unsuccessful? I know its free but sometimes it still checks for a license. If it says something about can't purchase at this time make sure you followed the steps after changing the device (Google dashboard). If you didn't go to the dashboard then it won't work. But if it tried to download and failed just download the files from the OP (also included links in this post). Then install them correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## schmaltzy (Feb 12, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Did it say anything about purchasing the app? Or just download unsuccessful? I know its free but sometimes it still checks for a license. If it says something about can't purchase at this time make sure you followed the steps after changing the device (Google dashboard). If you didn't go to the dashboard then it won't work. But if it tried to download and failed just download the files from the OP (also included links in this post). Then install them correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Purchasing the Commander App? I guess I'm a little confused. The way I understood the instructions is that if I download the Market Helper, switch to the Kindle Fire HD, then refresh my dashboard, then I can download Commander from the Play Store. I did all that but it still won't show up in my play store. But, Market Helper doesn't give me an option of the Kindle Fire HD, just the Kindle HD. Not sure if that matters.

Yes, I did open the Google Dashboard and refreshed it on my phone. I couldn't find Commander in the play store so I downloaded the APK and tried it that way but it would just give me the same message, "Downloading Game Data: Download failed because you may not have purchased the app."

I then download the data file and moved it to the folder as stated in the original post. Still nothing. Should I unzip the file in that folder or leave it zipped?


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 12, 2014)

schmaltzy said:


> Purchasing the Commander App? I guess I'm a little confused. The way I understood the instructions is that if I download the Market Helper, switch to the Kindle Fire HD, then refresh my dashboard, then I can download Commander from the Play Store. I did all that but it still won't show up in my play store. But, Market Helper doesn't give me an option of the Kindle Fire HD, just the Kindle HD. Not sure if that matters.
> 
> Yes, I did open the Google Dashboard and refreshed it on my phone. I couldn't find Commander in the play store so I downloaded the APK and tried it that way but it would just give me the same message, "Downloading Game Data: Download failed because you may not have purchased the app."
> 
> I then download the data file and moved it to the folder as stated in the original post. Still nothing. Should I unzip the file in that folder or leave it zipped?

Click to collapse



I take it you tried to install both the data and the apk, not just apk right? If you just install the apk and not the data, it can be very annoying trying to download the data.
If you only installed the apk, I would clear the cache and the data then install the data downloaded from Mega. Just make sure the OBB folder/files are in the correct position first (unzipped). If that doesn't work then you will have to use market helper.

It should appear on your phone exactly like this (nothing zipped)

Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row
 
When the app says you have not purchased the app it means its missing the license from the play store. Basically the only way to remedy is purchase it from the play store (I know its free). But still, it needs to appear as if it was acquired from the play store. Not all devices require this but your device does.
It's not a big deal that the fire isn't listed just use Kindle HD. If that doesn't work then use Asus Nexus 7 3G. That's what I personally had to use.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 12, 2014)

schmaltzy said:


> Purchasing the Commander App? I guess I'm a little confused. The way I understood the instructions is that if I download the Market Helper, switch to the Kindle Fire HD, then refresh my dashboard, then I can download Commander from the Play Store. I did all that but it still won't show up in my play store. But, Market Helper doesn't give me an option of the Kindle Fire HD, just the Kindle HD. Not sure if that matters.
> 
> Yes, I did open the Google Dashboard and refreshed it on my phone. I couldn't find Commander in the play store so I downloaded the APK and tried it that way but it would just give me the same message, "Downloading Game Data: Download failed because you may not have purchased the app."
> 
> I then download the data file and moved it to the folder as stated in the original post. Still nothing. Should I unzip the file in that folder or leave it zipped?

Click to collapse



Reboot your phone after you use market helper

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I3L4ck5h33p (Feb 12, 2014)

*Adding Servers*

Have the app working just fine on my Note 3, but where can i find the tablet version of battlelog without having to root or anything to gain access to my servers already in my favorites? As of now when I go into server browser it shows the regular Battlelog phone stuff and the only joining of any game available is  "Join on PC".


----------



## GuestK00351 (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone have perfect settings for the HTC ONE.

Edit: I did a mistake. Settings from first post are working.

Sent from my HTC ONE


----------



## prokamikaze (Feb 12, 2014)

*HTC One*

you said that you have to change some weight and length settings for battlelog, i don't know how or where to do that, can you help me??


----------



## GuestK00351 (Feb 14, 2014)

prokamikaze said:


> you said that you have to change some weight and length settings for battlelog, i don't know how or where to do that, can you help me??

Click to collapse



With root and xposed + App Settings Module.

Sent from my HTC ONE


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Feb 14, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> With root and xposed + App Settings Module.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ONE

Click to collapse



Right. And I have noticed that you finally rooted your device? Have you made it s-off? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00351 (Feb 14, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Right. And I have noticed that you finally rooted your device? Have you made it s-off?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, finally 
S-OFF + Root


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Feb 14, 2014)

Maik268 said:


> Yes, finally
> S-OFF + Root

Click to collapse



Nice! So what got you to do it?? Haha. Did you get Viper One rom? That's the best for the HTC one.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00351 (Feb 14, 2014)

CaLLm3LAzY- said:


> Nice! So what got you to do it?? Haha. Did you get Viper One rom? That's the best for the HTC one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I was bored 
And I wanted to modding my phone so much, finally more customizations.
I took me so long because I was afraid of the warranty (then I found the back to stock thread and everything was okay).

First I had the ARHD 51.0 ROM and I love it. A few minutes ago I tested the Viper ROM, but I went back to ARHD. Too many customizations in Viper ROM I don't need 
ARHD with Toolbox is nearly perfect (the only thing I miss is a transparent Blinkfeed, because it's a bit buggy atm with Toolbox).


----------



## CaLLm3LAzY- (Feb 14, 2014)

I know what you saying I love Viper because so many tweaks. And you can change anything. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## holl0wpoint (Feb 15, 2014)

commander mode working
battlelog still stuck at loading screen 
:crying:

sgm 5.8


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## naphta (Feb 16, 2014)

*black screen on note 3 after click on join server*



I3L4ck5h33p said:


> Have the app working just fine on my Note 3, but where can i find the tablet version of battlelog without having to root or anything to gain access to my servers already in my favorites? As of now when I go into server browser it shows the regular Battlelog phone stuff and the only joining of any game available is  "Join on PC".

Click to collapse



I have a note 3 but after click on join server I have a black screen , what rom is on your note 3 please , I'm on sweet rom v8 android 4.4


----------



## I3L4ck5h33p (Feb 16, 2014)

naphta said:


> I have a note 3 but after click on join server I have a black screen , what rom is on your note 3 please , I'm on sweet rom v8 android 4.4

Click to collapse



I had to transfer both files to my SD card then use ES file Explorer to the move the data to my OBB folder. Or i would get the message about not purchasing the application upon trying to load it. I am on stock Android 4.3 Verizon note 3. Have only had the phone for a little over a week now.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 16, 2014)

Why dont u try with market helper, o you re not a root user?


Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pevzz (Feb 17, 2014)

PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...... Download Battlefield Commander Google Playstore.... TRY IT NOW GUYS!


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Feb 17, 2014)

I have note 3 in UK.  Installed the apk from 1st post. The data downloaded automatically.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 17, 2014)

Works on the moto G 4.4 KitKat with GLTools I fix the black screen issue with it.


----------



## Garcito60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Tutorial how to fix with gltools pls

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

Garcito60 said:


> Tutorial how to fix with gltools pls
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I did a YouTube turitol but I need 10 post to post the video but Ive pm you the video. Check your inbox let me know if it works for you


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just black screen.. 
I've 4" display - 800*480 and DPI of 180 .. 
Android 4.1.2 - Slimbean. 
Can someone please let me know the suitable settings for the app to work?

PS- Tried the settings in First Post.


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Just black screen..
> I've 4" display - 800*480 and DPI of 180 ..
> Android 4.1.2 - Slimbean.
> Can someone please let me know the suitable settings for the app to work?
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with GLTools fake your GPU to use powerVR 533MP that's what worked for me if you want the turitol let me know.


----------



## gc_geforce (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Try with GLTools fake your GPU to use powerVR 533MP that's what worked for me if you want the turitol let me know.

Click to collapse



I tried GLtools with no luck on my S3.


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

*GLTools Settings for BF4 Commander app*



gc_geforce said:


> I tried GLtools with no luck on my S3.

Click to collapse



Try with these settings I've attached images of the ones that need to be ticked make sure there exact let me know if it helps. Made mistake on 3rd image it should be SGX 544MP these settings are the ones I'm using so if you have the same GPU chip in your phone try to fake it to another one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Try with GLTools fake your GPU to use powerVR 533MP that's what worked for me if you want the turitol let me know.

Click to collapse



Need procedure..


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Need procedure..

Click to collapse



Check pm I've included video of how to do it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Check pm I've included video of how to do it.

Click to collapse



As soon as I launch app, Black screen appears and stays forever.
Just black screen and then it locks.


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> As soon as I launch app, Black screen appears and stays forever.
> Just black screen and then it locks.

Click to collapse



Did you do everything in the video? Tick the box's? Have you tried faking the GPU to something different?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Did you do everything in the video? Tick the box's? Have you tried faking the GPU to something different?

Click to collapse



Tried everything.. BUT just that black screen..


----------



## gc_geforce (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Try with these settings I've attached images of the ones that need to be ticked make sure there exact let me know if it helps. Made mistake on 3rd image it should be SGX 544MP these settings are the ones I'm using so if you have the same GPU chip in your phone try to fake it to another one.

Click to collapse



What version of GLtools are you using?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




nokian70 said:


> Try with these settings I've attached images of the ones that need to be ticked make sure there exact let me know if it helps. Made mistake on 3rd image it should be SGX 544MP these settings are the ones I'm using so if you have the same GPU chip in your phone try to fake it to another one.

Click to collapse



What are the settings you used in "app settings" for the screen size? the same as on the first post?


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

gc_geforce said:


> What version of GLtools are you using?

Click to collapse



I'm using the GLTools v1.05 XDA version http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2615514


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

gc_geforce said:


> What version of GLtools are you using?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the same ones in 1st post


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## gc_geforce (Feb 18, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> I'm using the same ones in 1st post

Click to collapse



Thanks, now after I set everything  up from your settings I am good for the Commander, now my only problem is trying to fake out the Battlelog to think it is running on a tablet now....

Thanks for your help!:good:


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

gc_geforce said:


> Thanks, now after I set everything  up from your settings I am good for the Commander, now my only problem is trying to fake out the Battlelog to think it is running on a tablet now....
> 
> Thanks for your help!:good:

Click to collapse



No problem I'm using these settings for my Battlelog


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 18, 2014)

*How to Fix the Black Screen for BF4 Commander app*

Here's the video for anyone else that needs to fix the black screen on the BF4 Commander app


----------



## gc_geforce (Feb 18, 2014)

This is what my battlelog looks like.. It is working but had the main splash screen in the way

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 19, 2014)

gc_geforce said:


> This is what my battlelog looks like.. It is working but had the main splash screen in the way
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hmm never seen that before have you tried clearing the cache of the app or try gltools with that app? Might not work but always worth trying been playing lots of commander today its been awesome.


----------



## Stanley304 (Feb 19, 2014)

nokian70 said:


> Hmm never seen that before have you tried clearing the cache of the app or try gltools with that app? Might not work but always worth trying been playing lots of commander today its been awesome.

Click to collapse



Certain devices have that problem. Even if you manage to clear that splash picture. Its still battlelog but not tablet mode.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nokian70 (Feb 19, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Certain devices have that problem. Even if you manage to clear that splash picture. Its still battlelog but not tablet mode.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You should add Moto G to the list as that works


----------



## TrekonBT (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone else getting the 'cannot download because you may not have purchased this app' problem? I've been playing commander flawlessly for the past 2 months and have battlelog notice my phone as a tablet so i can choose servers. This is thd first time i'm seeing this.

If it matters, i'm using an LG G2 and have had this worki g flawlessly for the past 2 months. Was there an update?


----------



## alexus172 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Commander*

hi, i trie to play the commander in the pc ( windows 7 ), with de bluestack and i cant play, when de game start and put the server the screen stay in black and cant play, someone can run the game? thanks


----------



## spurkumies (Feb 22, 2014)

Works samsung galaxy core plus :good:


----------



## divine0enigma (Feb 23, 2014)

TrekonBT said:


> Anyone else getting the 'cannot download because you may not have purchased this app' problem? I've been playing commander flawlessly for the past 2 months and have battlelog notice my phone as a tablet so i can choose servers. This is thd first time i'm seeing this.
> 
> If it matters, i'm using an LG G2 and have had this worki g flawlessly for the past 2 months. Was there an update?

Click to collapse



I was having the same issue after I updated to the newest version (1.1.3). The issue is it apparently no longer runs straight from the obb folder. You must now create a sub folder with the following name with the obb file inside. The obb file name is different now too.

So the new file path is:
Device storage
Android
OBB
com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row
main.5.com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row.obb


----------



## bobturismo (Feb 25, 2014)

Sweet mother of @$!#/^& God 

I got BATTLELOG to goto tablet mode and the damn commander button finally is there and it doesn't @$!#/^&& work. 

Haha I give up. 

I guess just make sure xposed is set to 1000x1600 a Sneak set the dpi to like 80-120 so you can login around the splash screen, then you can change it back.

 I wonder if they changed something on their end...

In the upper right there's the little menu symbol (looks like two equal signs stacked) there should be an option to change to "Full Site" right between "help & about" + "logout"

To go back, scroll to the bottom left corner and it says "mobile version"

Commander button shows up in both ffull site and mobile version and both won't work for me. 

Maybe someone can advance the next step


----------



## vinsbelmar (Mar 2, 2014)

TotallydubbedHD said:


> thanks but when I launch the app (even after clearing cache/data) - it comes up with: You have not purchased this app.
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Same problem here.


----------



## jaycb420 (Mar 2, 2014)

Got commander to load. (Those having issues with it saying you haven't purchased. You have to create a folder to put the obb file in. And you have to rename it. Can't remember where I read that. 

Now to my problem. 

I can get into the app. Log in. Find a server. As soon as I join I just get a black screen and the app eventually says itbis no longer responding so I want to close it.

This is using a note 3,

Sent from my ZeroLemon powered N900W8 running W03SlimKAT v6.1 \ OC 2.5Ghz temasek v1.03 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dcee (Mar 5, 2014)

Note 3 worked perfectly until kit kat update now black screen.  Really annoying as you can't go back without rooting.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycb420 (Mar 5, 2014)

dcee said:


> Note 3 worked perfectly until kit kat update now black screen.  Really annoying as you can't go back without rooting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe mine doesn't work because I'm on a aosp. 4.4 ROM. 

Sent from my ZeroLemon powered N900W8 running W03SlimKAT v6.1 \ OC 2.5Ghz temasek v1.03 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DanKNugs (Mar 5, 2014)

Trying on my d2att S3, using Slimkat 4.4.2


----------



## jaycb420 (Mar 5, 2014)

DanKNugs said:


> Trying on my d2att S3, using Slimkat 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Let me know if it works for you, seeing as were both running slim.

Sent from my ZeroLemon powered N900W8 running W03SlimKAT v6.1 \ OC 2.5Ghz temasek v1.03 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dubwise79 (Mar 5, 2014)

TotallydubbedHD said:


> thanks but when I launch the app (even after clearing cache/data) - it comes up with: You have not purchased this app.
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



mee too pls help


----------



## vinsbelmar (Mar 5, 2014)

jaycb420 said:


> Got commander to load. (Those having issues with it saying you haven't purchased. You have to create a folder to put the obb file in. And you have to rename it. Can't remember where I read that.
> 
> Now to my problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! Problem solved!  

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




jaycb420 said:


> Got commander to load. (Those having issues with it saying you haven't purchased. You have to create a folder to put the obb file in. And you have to rename it. Can't remember where I read that.
> 
> Now to my problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











dubwise79 said:


> mee too pls help

Click to collapse



The solution is there.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## XanthiunZxC (Mar 6, 2014)

After tapping join game , the app stops working .

any solutions..?

im using note 3 , kitkat 4.4.2


----------



## deep0303 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Its is still not working...followed each and everything...say no resource found*

Hi,


Its is still not working...followed each and everything...say no resource found...my device is nexus 5


----------



## schooluser (Mar 14, 2014)

*Thank you, this worked great - confirmed working Kindle Fire HDX 8.9*



> Give thanks where its due.

Click to collapse



THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
:highfive::highfive::highfive:


Confirmed working as a side load on Kindle Fire HDX 8.9

Couldn't get it work with install from google play store on my nexus, glad it works on one of my tablets.

Installed the APK, copied the game data to the correct folder structure (had to realize the subfolder name in obb folder was not actually the file name) and click join commander mode and wait for it to connect

Works like a charm

Now if I could just find the battlelog apk so I can browse the servers (it takes me to a web page that I can't use to find a game)


----------



## Blackbird256 (Mar 14, 2014)

It still works for me, but it still doesn't show amount of players when I am on server and I swear some other stuff is missing as well.


----------



## KrazyAttack (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone have any idea how to get Commander to work on the Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4?

I get the black screen after joining a server and that's it. Was looking forward to this on a tablet.

I notice in the OP it mentions a resolution issue with the app, at least on phones, resulting in the black screen issue, but with this tab being so no I'm rooted but stock ROM so is there another way I can try and edit the resolution to see if that fixes it since I don't have a per app DPI option?


----------



## jesse592 (Mar 16, 2014)

works for my Xiaomi mi3


----------



## LenonDavies (Mar 17, 2014)

*BF commander work with any 4.3 rom on note 2 sch-i605*

Hello, I was wondering if the battlefield commander app would work for any of the roms based off 4.3 for my note 2 sch-i605.  I am rooted and unlocked thru Verizon and had it working with jellybeans rom before I updated thru is in and installed nebula rom. Which btw is AWESOME. Any help is appreciated. .thanks


----------



## LenonDavies (Mar 17, 2014)

*BF commander and 4.3 won't work?*

So I have a rooted and unlocked Verizon Note 2, had beanstown rom till 4.3 nebula came out. Commander worked great before I changed to nebula, now commander will let me type my info in then goes to a black screen. Is there any way around this without having to revert back?


----------



## dcee (Mar 18, 2014)

Just seen on battlelog that new  commander update coming soon. Maybe this will sort all our problems out? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LenonDavies (Mar 18, 2014)

*fixed commander*

I had to revert baxk to beans build 22 for commander to work.  I was on n3bula rom 4.3 but thia app wuz worth Iit


Verizon note 2 sch-i 605
	
	



```

```


----------



## Stanley304 (Mar 19, 2014)

I was not able to use the commander app on any 4.3 ROM. I had to revert to 4.1.2. Then later upgraded to 4.4

As soon as I see the update I will upload it here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## paul89 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a note 3 and I have the apps working but black screen when joining a server  I hope an update fixed it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kaalilaatikko (Mar 23, 2014)

It is just saying to me "Download failed because you may not have purchased this app"* :crying:

I did everything right and my phone is note 3 with 4.3 jellybean. This phone is not rooted.


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

is it working on unrooted S4, Kitkat?


----------



## paul89 (Mar 24, 2014)

Number One thing you will need to do is root your phone. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

ok it works on S4

put obb file in phone memory folder not sd card


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Number One thing you will need to do is root your phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



no i dont, its working fine on my unrooted s4

able to join servers and play, without ps4 or pc on


----------



## kaalilaatikko (Mar 24, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Number One thing you will need to do is root your phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



  You DON'T need rooted phone. So why is it saying to me that  "Download failed because you may not have purchased this app"


----------



## jaycb420 (Mar 24, 2014)

kaalilaatikko said:


> You DON'T need rooted phone. So why is it saying to me that  "Download failed because you may not have purchased this app"

Click to collapse



Google it. How I got the answer.

I also posted the answer a few pages back. You must change the obb folder name. Then it will work.

Sent from my ZeroLemon powered SM-900W8 running W03SlimKAT v9 / OC 2.7GHz leanKernel v2.1 RC1 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ū





kaalilaatikko said:


> You DON'T need rooted phone. So why is it saying to me that  "Download failed because you may not have purchased this app"

Click to collapse



B cuz u putnobb file in wrong place.

Try in ohone memory instead cd card.



mataleo


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Blackbird256 (Mar 24, 2014)

According to Google Play the latest version is 2.0.0
Can someone upload it please?


----------



## Anakjantan (Mar 24, 2014)

As noob as I may sound I still want to say that the app works on xperia z ultra!


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it working through mobile internet or wifi only?

As on mobile i cant connect to servers..

Update please

mataleo


----------



## paul89 (Mar 24, 2014)

I upgraded to the latest from the market. My obb file is on my internal sd card. Still have black screen after joining a server. What am I missing here. Also the reason I said you need root is to change the dpi settings for the app. I thought you had to change those in order for it to work.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Mar 24, 2014)

paul89 said:


> I upgraded to the latest from the market. My obb file is on my internal sd card. Still have black screen after joining a server. What am I missing here. Also the reason I said you need root is to change the dpi settings for the app. I thought you had to change those in order for it to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It might be ur phone 

On s4 it works just fine without root

And no dpi changes

In menu screen is too big but when in game its fine..

mataleo

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




paul89 said:


> I upgraded to the latest from the market. My obb file is on my internal sd card. Still have black screen after joining a server. What am I missing here. Also the reason I said you need root is to change the dpi settings for the app. I thought you had to change those in order for it to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Would u be able to upload latest obb file somewhere pls?

mataleo


----------



## kaalilaatikko (Mar 24, 2014)

It is working with my note 3 4.3 jellybean. I just did everything right and it started working. :laugh:  I don't know what I did different compared to tries before this. Sorry, if my english sucks.


----------



## paul89 (Mar 24, 2014)

Grr so upsetting lol. Ill see what I can do for uploading it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dcee (Mar 24, 2014)

Need to get the new apk and see if this works. Hopefully it will as app only stopped after 4.4 update. Seems improved on tab.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## piratefinn (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello  i uninstalled it as there was no update prompt, then did the usual kindle fire HD and update in device manager thing. Didnt work "your device is not compatible with this version." So I rebooted and tried again. Still fails. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## matale0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone share new update 

mataleo


----------



## paul89 (Mar 25, 2014)

matale0 said:


> Someone share new update
> 
> mataleo

Click to collapse



I'll do it tomorrow when I'm at work. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Mar 25, 2014)

paul89 said:


> I'll do it tomorrow when I'm at work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That be much appreciate. .

Heres link to it

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

mataleo


----------



## Stanley304 (Mar 25, 2014)

Blackbird256 said:


> According to Google Play the latest version is 2.0.0
> Can someone upload it please?

Click to collapse



Sorry I haven't uploaded it yet.
I'm currently still in the hospital with my son. He had gotten hurt. As soon as I get home I will DL and update the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Sorry I haven't uploaded it yet.
> I'm currently still in the hospital with my son. He had gotten hurt. As soon as I get home I will DL and update the OP.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thx

mataleo


----------



## KrazyAttack (Mar 25, 2014)

So I assumed that this huge update to the app, would fix the black screen issue.

And of course, it did not.

Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4, and still after the update...the same join a server, black screen, app crash, just like previous versions.

So pissed.


----------



## dcee (Mar 25, 2014)

Confirmed still the same black screen on note 3 kit kat. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## paul89 (Mar 25, 2014)

Let me know if this works. http://speedy.sh/4n6Af/main.8.com.ea.game.warsawcommander-row.obb

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> Sorry I haven't uploaded it yet.
> I'm currently still in the hospital with my son. He had gotten hurt. As soon as I get home I will DL and update the OP.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The OP is updated with the APK files. The DATA will be added here shortly. I passed out last night before i could upload it.


----------



## matale0 (Mar 25, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Let me know if this works. http://speedy.sh/4n6Af/main.8.com.ea.game.warsawcommander-row.obb
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thx

I will

mataleo

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




Stanley304 said:


> The OP is updated with the APK files. The DATA will be added here shortly. I passed out last night before i could upload it.

Click to collapse



Nice one

Upload it to mega please as easier to download


mataleo


----------



## Stanley304 (Mar 25, 2014)

All files are updated. 

This coming weekend I plan to change the OP and try to clear any possible confusion there could be. I have noticed there have been several posts on where the files should be and other various simple fixes. Hopefully I can clear all of that up with pictures and video.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## piratefinn (Mar 25, 2014)

Working with the updated apk and obb files on Nexus 5 
Thanks!


----------



## paul89 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stanley304 said:


> All files are updated.
> 
> This coming weekend I plan to change the OP and try to clear any possible confusion there could be. I have noticed there have been several posts on where the files should be and other various simple fixes. Hopefully I can clear all of that up with pictures and video.

Click to collapse



I hope you know something I don't to get it working on the Note 3 kitkat. ?

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Mar 26, 2014)

After download it says cant be started b cuz i didnt purchase it..

mataleo

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




piratefinn said:


> Working with the updated apk and obb files on Nexus 5
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



What obb file did you use?



mataleo


----------



## piratefinn (Mar 26, 2014)

That's because the obb 2.0.0 version from OP needs to go in its own folder. Go a few posts back where it details it.



Sent from Nexus 5 because yay phones and Tapatalk


----------



## matale0 (Mar 26, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Let me know if this works. http://speedy.sh/4n6Af/main.8.com.ea.game.warsawcommander-row.obb
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



With this obb file it says i didnt buy 

Ok
I try op file now




mataleo


----------



## matale0 (Mar 26, 2014)

Working fine s4

Thx

mataleo


----------



## zigory (Mar 26, 2014)

dcee said:


> Confirmed still the same black screen on note 3 kit kat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On Z1 with KitKat also black screen after quick launch.


----------



## matale0 (Mar 26, 2014)

zigory said:


> On Z1 with KitKat also black screen after quick launch.

Click to collapse



Did u try put obb file in phone mem?

Android/obb/ and there should be commamder folder drop it in there.

In s4 if i put in sd card its not working ..

In phone mem working fine...



mataleo


----------



## paul89 (Mar 26, 2014)

My file is on the phone memory automatically. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zigory (Mar 26, 2014)

matale0 said:


> Did u try put obb file in phone mem?
> 
> Android/obb/ and there should be commamder folder drop it in there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is on the phone memory .


----------



## Periculum (Mar 26, 2014)

*note 2 help*

I have a note 2 rooted on 4.3. For anybody who has gotten it to work or anyone who thinks they can make it work, can you give me a step by step guide or steps to try to get it to work? I can change the app settings, DPI, etc; I just need to know what settings to do exactly. Thanks.


----------



## dubwise79 (Mar 26, 2014)

hii! I have reinstalled the1.0 version after restore my phone but now when i want choose a server from  the battlelog app i cant see the tab join as commander! 
anyone can help thx


----------



## paul89 (Mar 26, 2014)

dubwise79 said:


> hii! I have reinstalled the1.0 version after restore my phone but now when i want choose a server from  the battlelog app i cant see the tab join as commander!
> anyone can help thx

Click to collapse



Try changing the app settings for battlelog to think it's in tablet mode.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dubwise79 (Mar 26, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Try changing the app settings for battlelog to think it's in tablet mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i changed the settings with app settings module from exposed following the screenshoot in a post some page back  but nothing to do ...


----------



## paul89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Uninstall battlelog and install it while faking your phone with market fixer.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dc iz 2 legit (Mar 27, 2014)

So I got this to work on a rooted note 2 with cyongen Mod 4.4 kk and working flawlessly. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Periculum (Mar 27, 2014)

dc iz 2 legit said:


> So I got this to work on a rooted note 2 with cyongen Mod 4.4 kk and working flawlessly. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what did you do to get it to work?


----------



## dc iz 2 legit (Mar 27, 2014)

I just installed cyongen Mod 4.4.2 on my note 2 and installed the app and it worked

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## avi312singh (Mar 27, 2014)

After messing around with the settings on "app settings" changing the dpi on battlelog I still can't see the join as commander button and it's really annoying me because no after the latest update commander app which says no servers available when trying to join automatically, and was working fine before the update. I used market helper to download commande app form play store which worked perfectly before update onto my xperia z
Anyone know how to solver these two problems?


----------



## Periculum (Mar 27, 2014)

dc iz 2 legit said:


> I just installed cyongen Mod 4.4.2 on my note 2 and installed the app and it worked
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have any idea why it worked for you on cyanogenmod and not for me on stock?


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## OutlawFMA (Mar 27, 2014)

Still gives me black screen after login with the 2.0.0 update, This has been happening since 1.1.2


----------



## dpoverlord (Mar 27, 2014)

paul89 said:


> Try changing the app settings for battlelog to think it's in tablet mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



downloading the 800 Meg data file now.  Crossing my fingers hoping it works.  Why do we need such a large data file?


----------



## paul89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bf4 is a large game. Commander mode is part of the game. Lots of maps and what not.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dpoverlord (Mar 27, 2014)

How do I join Friends? ALSO,  anyone know how to play as commander,  doesn't seem that people help too much and I don't know if people can hear me talk. 

Also,  how do I choose a server?  I installed battlelog and it always says play in pc.  Is there a way to choose the server or join a friends game?


----------



## avi312singh (Mar 27, 2014)

dpoverlord said:


> How do I join Friends? ALSO,  anyone know how to play as commander,  doesn't seem that people help too much and I don't know if people can hear me talk.
> 
> Also,  how do I choose a server?  I installed battlelog and it always says play in pc.  Is there a way to choose the server or join a friends game?

Click to collapse



This is what I'm trying to find out, try downloading exposed installer and then "app settings" in modules section mess around with settings to make battlelog think you're on a tablet, still haven't found the right settings for my xperia z yet


----------



## dpoverlord (Mar 27, 2014)

I got it to work for the battlelog app.  Join as pc is greed out and it works when I set it to the lowest resolution. 

However nothing happens when I click play as commander on my note 3.

Any ideas? The commander app works fine but I cannot choose servers


----------



## dpoverlord (Mar 28, 2014)

S4 settings Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
DPI: 0
Font Scale: 100
Resolution: 600x1024
xlarge Res: NO
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X 
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape

Commander: (Playable with stylus)
DPI: 220
Font Scale: 130
Resolution: 800x1280
xlarge Res: NO
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape
ThanksTHANKS


These don't work with note 3, setting the resolution to default or 320 gets rid of the main graphic in the middle and allows me to click
"join as a commander"

However  nothing happens,  or a red flag says no backed or I get a green bar which then does nothing. 

Has anyone gotten this to work?  Commander mode works but this is just annoying and pitiful. 

I am rooted as well.


----------



## dc iz 2 legit (Mar 28, 2014)

Periculum said:


> You have any idea why it worked for you on cyanogenmod and not for me on stock?

Click to collapse



I don't know but it didn't work for me on stock touchwiz either or any touchwiz rom after 4.2. I would suggest just install the newest cyongen and try although I could not get battleog to work with Commander app

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley304 (Mar 28, 2014)

dpoverlord said:


> S4 settings Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
> DPI: 0
> Font Scale: 100
> Resolution: 600x1024
> ...

Click to collapse



These battlelog settings worked for me thank you. I will update the OP Saturday.

Have you tried to force close both commander and battlelog?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tseburaska (Mar 28, 2014)

With the new version 2.0.0 im constantly getting connection errors, anyone else ?  
blahblah ... needs active internet connection or some sh.. like that. both with wifi and 3g


----------



## matale0 (Mar 28, 2014)

zigory said:


> Yes it is on the phone memory .

Click to collapse




that means its ur phone

may b not enough RAM

u can run it on win

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




dpoverlord said:


> How do I join Friends? ALSO,  anyone know how to play as commander,  doesn't seem that people help too much and I don't know if people can hear me talk.
> 
> Also,  how do I choose a server?  I installed battlelog and it always says play in pc.  Is there a way to choose the server or join a friends game?

Click to collapse



all you have to do is connect to wifi

press PLAY AS COMMANDER and wait for the game 

you need at least level 10 soldier

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




dpoverlord said:


> I got it to work for the battlelog app.  Join as pc is greed out and it works when I set it to the lowest resolution.
> 
> However nothing happens when I click play as commander on my note 3.
> 
> Any ideas? The commander app works fine but I cannot choose servers

Click to collapse



use wifi


----------



## Keyallumas (Mar 28, 2014)

Awsome ! Working perfectly on Samsung Galaxy S2  Battlelog is a different story tho.. Im using Xscaler 1.5 but cant seem to manage to trick battelog.


----------



## tseburaska (Mar 28, 2014)

tseburaska said:


> With the new version 2.0.0 im constantly getting connection errors, anyone else ?
> blahblah ... needs active internet connection or some sh.. like that. both with wifi and 3g

Click to collapse



pic -> i.imgur.com/OLeVlWE.png


----------



## zigory (Mar 28, 2014)

matale0 said:


> that means its ur phone
> 
> may b not enough RAM
> 
> u can run it on win

Click to collapse



Nah I think its Sony's KitKat issue.
I cleared almost all non system processes, I have about 600-850 MB (of 2GB) free RAM and it's not working.
App is starting, I'm able to log in, but when I'm trying start random game and select "Connect" with counter I have black screen instead of level loading screen.
I hope that EA is going to bring an update for 4.4 (  just dreams) or some kind of magic "2.1.0" :silly:
But on much much worse Pentagram tablet with Android 4.1 it's work without problems (not counting connection issues)


----------



## matale0 (Mar 28, 2014)

zigory said:


> Nah I think its Sony's KitKat issue.
> I cleared almost all non system processes, I have about 600-850 MB (of 2GB) free RAM and it's not working.
> App is starting, I'm able to log in, but when I'm trying start random game and select "Connect" with counter I have black screen instead of level loading screen.
> I hope that EA is going to bring an update for 4.4 (  just dreams) or some kind of magic "2.1.0" :silly:
> But on much much worse Pentagram tablet with Android 4.1 it's work without problems (not counting connection issues)

Click to collapse



I got kitkat on s4 and its ok

mataleo


----------



## zigory (Mar 28, 2014)

matale0 said:


> I got kitkat on s4 and its ok
> 
> mataleo

Click to collapse



Yea but I wrote "Sony's" there 
Anyway why use Android Commander when Battlefield 4 is better?


----------



## matale0 (Mar 28, 2014)

zigory said:


> Yea but I wrote "Sony's" there
> Anyway why use Android Commander when Battlefield 4 is better?

Click to collapse



For mobile commanding. ..

On android one i can quicker do things with touchscreen then on ps4

mataleo


----------



## zigory (Mar 28, 2014)

matale0 said:


> For mobile commanding. ..
> 
> On android one i can quicker do things with touchscreen then on ps4
> 
> mataleo

Click to collapse



Sorry I expressed myself uncleary. I mean Android Commander on PC using BlueStacks. For me is useless. Maybe when you playing on console then it's forgivable but for PC player is misunderstanding.
Truly I wanted to use this client during way to work in public transportation or during boring lecture. Now I'm disappointed


----------



## dpoverlord (Mar 28, 2014)

Battle commander app works fine for random servers.  But when I use the settings quoted above I have to change the resolution to 320-480 for battlelog to load without the center graphic overshadowing everything.  

The problem though is that "join  as commander"  is listed but when you click it (logged into wifi)  nothing happens. 

Any ideas.


----------



## kaalilaatikko (Mar 29, 2014)

*It is not working anymore....*

After note 3 kitkat 4.4.2 update, it stopped working. I downloaded the latest but not still working. I can go to menu and press find server, but when it finds server and I press join server, there is only coming black screen. :crying:


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## jaycb420 (Mar 29, 2014)

kaalilaatikko said:


> After note 3 kitkat 4.4.2 update, it stopped working. I downloaded the latest but not still working. I can go to menu and press find server, but when it finds server and I press join server, there is only coming black screen. :crying:

Click to collapse



Same issue for me. And I'm running a 4.3 based ROM on my note 3. Battlelog works perfectly. Commander gets the black screen of death.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## crazysoccerman (Mar 29, 2014)

I have an LG G2 and the splash screen on Battlelog gets in way no matter what settings I use.  I tried the recommended ones in the OP and the S4 recommended settings.  Finally I tried playing around with them.  After making the DPI really small I could work around the splash screen. But when I would press 'Join as Commander' nothing would happen.  Oh well, I can still use quick match.  After a few tries I usually find a good match.  Playing commander while laying in bed is surprisingly fun.


----------



## rvalentin913 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone know if the app still makes you loose your rank after 100?


----------



## matale0 (Mar 31, 2014)

zigory said:


> Sorry I expressed myself uncleary. I mean Android Commander on PC using BlueStacks. For me is useless. Maybe when you playing on console then it's forgivable but for PC player is misunderstanding.
> Truly I wanted to use this client during way to work in public transportation or during boring lecture. Now I'm disappointed

Click to collapse



It dosent work under bluestack

I tried and it not connect to servers..

And android app dont work on mobile data for me..

Only wifi. 
So u might not be able to play in bus...



mataleo

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------

Looks like S4 rulez

I just install it on unrooted and dont change any setting.
Works fine for random games..

Anyone can confirm its not working on mobile data?

mataleo


----------



## zigory (Mar 31, 2014)

matale0 said:


> It dosent work under bluestack
> 
> I tried and it not connect to servers..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have M2M connection so it should work fine


----------



## Hitman73 (Apr 1, 2014)

dpoverlord said:


> S4 settings Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
> DPI: 0
> Font Scale: 100
> Resolution: 600x1024
> ...

Click to collapse



XPERIA Z1 KitKat .681 rooted

Got Battlelog to work in tablet mode with yer settings.

Still unable to play Commander - black screen after pressing "join as commander". Sucks, cuz' whole menu looks good, runs smooth. Any ideas guys?

I was really lookin' forward to playin' that on my Z1.


----------



## paul89 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope looks like we are stuck with no fix until a magical updates fixes the issue.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## amlozek (Apr 2, 2014)

I can confirm that the Commander app works on HTC Desire 500!


----------



## 666blb666 (Apr 3, 2014)

Htc evo 3d gsm works on ICS. Can choose servers from battlelog as well 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## matale0 (Apr 5, 2014)

666blb666 said:


> Htc evo 3d gsm works on ICS. Can choose servers from battlelog as well
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U play on gsm?

mataleo

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Try flush ur cashe in recocery mode.

In samsung u can do that dunno about other phones

mataleo


----------



## 666blb666 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes. All setups as describe in first post. Battlelog is a bit slow but works. 


Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## dpoverlord (Apr 6, 2014)

So I was on the train and played again.  It's a lot of fun but I noticed on the note 3 a few issues in the commander app.  

1. If you open another window (whatsapp/sms/anything)  the connection times out. 

2. There is nowhere to type into chat. 

3. If you time out of a game it leaves the chat screen from your previous game. 

Battlelog still won't Con eat to servers.  It will list them but it won't work.  However with the settings I posted previously (if you need screen shots for a note 3 msg me)  battle log can do everything else.  Sadly,  it stinks that you cannot connect.  You either get a red bar that says backend.  Or job  as commander will click and then just stall out.


----------



## dwensch (Apr 10, 2014)

I have Android 4.4.2 and it's stuck on "Looking for server". It's pretty slow to load and when the screen times out it crashes. Fast Reboot app is a quick fix but in the end i can't play.


----------



## hyperion1980 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Commander app works on BLACKBERRY Z10*



medseven said:


> Thanks a lot a big help! Very much appreciated!

Click to collapse



Thx a lot for this thread.

The app battlefield commander works on my blackberry 10 Os version: 10.2.1.2102

Our IT said that from this version any androids apps should work and they are right!

thx a lot!

Hyperion


----------



## donpizi (Apr 11, 2014)

BF4 Commander is not working in the Galaxy S5.


----------



## AndehX (Apr 15, 2014)

Confirmed this does not work on the galaxy note 3 running stock android kitkat.  Force closes after joining a server


----------



## Dvanzutphenkann (Apr 16, 2014)

Tried the market helper and it allowed me to see the app in app store but internal server error keeps me from downloading on my note 3. It seems since the last time ea updated this app it doesnt work for the people who have it already judging by the reviews

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AndehX (Apr 16, 2014)

it doesn't work on Kitkat period.  I've tried it with both stock android kitkat, and resurrection remix kitkat, and both produce the same result.  Crash after joining a server.


----------



## Stanley304 (Apr 17, 2014)

AndehX said:


> it doesn't work on Kitkat period.  I've tried it with both stock android kitkat, and resurrection remix kitkat, and both produce the same result.  Crash after joining a server.

Click to collapse



I won't say its KitKat... It has to be your device. I play on 4.4.2 (KitKat) in the galaxy note 2. I rarely if ever use WiFi.
The latest update caused problems on alot of devices that worked previously.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SkyS1gn (Apr 20, 2014)

Somebody can use the battlescreen?!


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Goose0121 (Apr 22, 2014)

dpoverlord said:


> S4 settings Battlelog: (Battlescreen has very slow update, useless for game)
> DPI: 0
> Font Scale: 100
> Resolution: 600x1024
> ...

Click to collapse



I can conform these settings for battlelog working on the s5, however the commander app still closes on me as soon as it tries to connect to a server. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Apr 27, 2014)

I never changed any settings on s4 and works fine so dont understand why u have to ajust it...

Only thing is dont works on mobile data only wifi for me..

mataleo


----------



## Hitman73 (Apr 27, 2014)

matale0 said:


> I never changed any settings on s4 and works fine so dont understand why u have to ajust it...
> 
> Only thing is dont works on mobile data only wifi for me..
> 
> mataleo

Click to collapse



Well, difference in phone models, OS - official, custom, init.d mods, etc. everything matters 

Any new ideas of making the app works on Xperia Z1 with newest ROM (.757)


----------



## billycar11 (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks this works on Razr HD


----------



## Esccape (May 1, 2014)

On HTC one M8 it comes the message: You have not purchased this app.

EDIT: Sorry thats my fault. But a have another Problem: After click on "Join server" only a Black Screen appears.


----------



## vinymaster (May 5, 2014)

felipondrioxcl said:


> Working perfectly at LG G2 Latinoamerican Variant

Click to collapse



hey man.
which config you use in your g2?
i have a g2 too,but when I try join a game my screen is dark and don't initiate the game


----------



## nniicckkss (May 14, 2014)

AndehX said:


> it doesn't work on Kitkat period.  I've tried it with both stock android kitkat, and resurrection remix kitkat, and both produce the same result.  Crash after joining a server.

Click to collapse



It works on my stock S4 with latest kitkat (uk spec), as functional as described in the op. Only thing is, I have to log in each time, before the kitkat update it remembered my log in. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## felipecb1993 (May 18, 2014)

I can confirm both working on a Motorola Razr D3, for the commander app I used the Market Helper method, didn't need to use xposed and the app runs pretty smooth. 

The problem was with Battlelog and the tablet interface but I finally made it work with this configuration: 






Thanks to all!!


----------



## iPhantomhives (May 23, 2014)

*landscape and portrait*

anyone have landscape and portrait issue?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu8NfrMtc80


----------



## Goose0121 (May 28, 2014)

Battlefield 4 Commander app working on S5 here's how
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2765052

Battlefield 4 Commander app working on S5 here's how

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## crazysoccerman (May 28, 2014)

vinymaster said:


> hey man.
> which config you use in your g2?
> i have a g2 too,but when I try join a game my screen is dark and don't initiate the game

Click to collapse



I have a lg g2. I had the black screen problem on kitkat, but not jelly bean.

This fixed the black screen issue:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBqbHNqKSek

Here is a free version of the app you need:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2615514


----------



## narty_jezusa (Jun 2, 2014)

crazysoccerman said:


> I have a lg g2. I had the black screen problem on kitkat, but not jelly bean.
> 
> This fixed the black screen issue:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBqbHNqKSek
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 
I can't install plugin for gltools. After  install phone is rebooting and when I try to lunch app i need to install plugin again.  Also tried second option install using recovery and it's same. 
Running  stock rooted (0x1) note 3 4.4.2.  
Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## iPhantomhives (Jun 2, 2014)

narty_jezusa said:


> Hi
> I can't install plugin for gltools. After  install phone is rebooting and when I try to lunch app i need to install plugin again.  Also tried second option install using recovery and it's same.
> Running  stock rooted (0x1) note 3 4.4.2.
> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Try double check if your supersu & busybox installed then get into recovery install the zip.


----------



## narty_jezusa (Jun 3, 2014)

When I try to install via recovery menu i revived error: footer is wrong


----------



## rrrainis (Jun 3, 2014)

Just wanted to say, works fine on Note 2  thnx


----------



## Goose0121 (Jun 3, 2014)

narty_jezusa said:


> When I try to install via recovery menu i revived error: footer is wrong

Click to collapse



I had that issue with my s5 and was able to solve it with an advanced restore only restoring system then wipe  dalvik and cache, reboot open gltools and select the second file I believe "texture" was it because the first one does nothing, install through recovery. Manual reboot to recovery and flash "installgltools.zip" from the root of your internal storage wipe dalvic and cache, reboot profit. 
Hope it helps

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## narty_jezusa (Jun 3, 2014)

Goose0121 said:


> I had that issue with my s5 and was able to solve it with an advanced restore only restoring system then wipe  dalvik and cache, reboot open gltools and select the second file I believe "texture" was it because the first one does nothing, install through recovery. Manual reboot to recovery and flash "installgltools.zip" from the root of your internal storage wipe dalvic and cache, reboot profit.
> Hope it helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



no working for me :/


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Jun 3, 2014)

Just to let you guys know. Using GLTOOLS works for commander on galaxy note 3 to get it working.  ALSO the settings to enable tablet mode for battlelog also work. The only difference was I set the same settings as commander on battlelog using gltools. So set the resolution etc using app dpi as in 1st post then changed the settings in gltools exactly the same as you do for commander mode black screen fix. 

Please note though I'm using x-note v 16 rom. Custom font is also installed. 

My settings enable me to use battlelog to find a server and join which launches commander mode as it should. 

Hope this helps some of you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## narty_jezusa (Jun 4, 2014)

JAMIE1000UK said:


> Just to let you guys know. Using GLTOOLS works for commander on galaxy note 3 to get it working.  ALSO the settings to enable tablet mode for battlelog also work. The only difference was I set the same settings as commander on battlelog using gltools. So set the resolution etc using app dpi as in 1st post then changed the settings in gltools exactly the same as you do for commander mode black screen fix.
> 
> Please note though I'm using x-note v 16 rom. Custom font is also installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big thx mate!!
I flash x-note and now commander working fine! 
Big thx again


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Jun 4, 2014)

narty_jezusa said:


> Big thx mate!!
> I flash x-note and now commander working fine!
> Big thx again

Click to collapse



No problem mate. Been trying to get tablet mode on battlelog for quite a while and now it works flawlessly. 

Even battlescreen works as it should too. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Denkata15 (Jun 17, 2014)

It gives me "Download failed because you may not have purchased this app" on my HTC ONE 
Help


----------



## Goose0121 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hitman73 said:


> XPERIA Z1 KitKat .681 rooted
> 
> @Hitman73
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Through ample time of tinkering with settings I finally have it up and running lag free! 

What you'll need:
Market Helper app (Google it)
GLTools in the play store

Open market helper and set your device to "tabled" and model to "asus transformer". By doing this the play store will display apps and games designed for tablets. Go to play store and download "commander". Now install and open "gltools" you will need a custom kernel such as the govnaaa in order for it to install. Open the gltools app and select commander and set the following

*Enable custom settings for this application. 
*Optimize GLSL Shaders
*Use fake GPU info
*Use fake CPU info
*Use A template (nvidia tegra4 shield)

Exit gltools and launch commander BOOM it works! 

These are not my apps and take no credit for them. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SkyS1gn (Jun 25, 2014)

JAMIE1000UK said:


> No problem mate. Been trying to get tablet mode on battlelog for quite a while and now it works flawlessly.
> 
> Even battlescreen works as it should too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



battlescreen still says no active game or connection...


----------



## JAMIE1000UK (Jun 25, 2014)

SkyS1gn said:


> battlescreen still says no active game or connection...

Click to collapse



Working fine for me.  Maybe network problem?? I use wifi and never tried it with 3g/4g

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## solidmac (Jun 30, 2014)

works great on my phone with no modding required on my Galaxy note 2 running DN3 kitkat


----------



## frankerebus (Jul 8, 2014)

yeah  baby this are my configs for NOTE 3 & finally let me  *joining as commander under battlelog friends* ready :highfive:


----------



## kathulu (Jul 8, 2014)

SkyS1gn said:


> battlescreen still says no active game or connection...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I use 3g/4g by the moment. When i go to my home, i try tu use de app with my wifi. 

Please, someone can help us.

Regards.


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 8, 2014)

kathulu said:


> I have the same problem. I use 3g/4g by the moment. When i go to my home, i try tu use de app with my wifi.
> 
> Please, someone can help us.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



They pushed out a game patch today that had to deal with the commander mode, and the app was updated to 2.1.0 yesterday.  That may be the issue.


----------



## frankerebus (Jul 8, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> They pushed out a game patch today that had to deal with the commander mode, and the app was updated to 2.1.0 yesterday.  That may be the issue.

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row&hl=en


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 8, 2014)

frankerebus said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row&hl=en

Click to collapse



I have downloaded and installed the new version.  I can confirm that the latest update is working fine.


----------



## Phusion (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone able to upload apk


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Phusion said:


> Anyone able to upload apk

Click to collapse



I just ripped it, uploading now, but at almost 1 GB it will take some time.

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

Here's the new 2.1.0 commander app.  The OP is more than welcome to use this for whatever purpose.

http://www.filedropper.com/comeagame


----------



## rodrigodk (Jul 9, 2014)

07/07/2014 new version 2.1.0 ... 

2.0.0 not working :crying:


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 9, 2014)

rodrigodk said:


> 07/07/2014 new version 2.1.0 ...
> 
> 2.0.0 not working :crying:

Click to collapse



Ummm.... right above your post I upped the newest 2.1.0....


----------



## rodrigodk (Jul 9, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Ummm.... right above your post I upped the newest 2.1.0....

Click to collapse



Thank you!! Had not seen ... I will test! :laugh:


----------



## SkyS1gn (Jul 9, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> I just ripped it, uploading now, but at almost 1 GB it will take some time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Commander application shut down?!


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 10, 2014)

SkyS1gn said:


> Commander application shut down?!

Click to collapse



I haven't had any problems with it...


----------



## Executer47 (Jul 10, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Ummm.... right above your post I upped the newest 2.1.0....

Click to collapse




I tried the link and it doesn't work. I only get a rar. file that is barely 1 mb. I made an account just to say this. Please upload the 2.1.0 data!!!!


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Executer47 said:


> I tried the link and it doesn't work. I only get a rar. file that is barely 1 mb. I made an account just to say this. Please upload the 2.1.0 data!!!!

Click to collapse



I don't know what happened to the original link.  I re-upped it here, although it is a much slower download.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2g8awwzznuz3/com.ea.game.rar

Here is a faster link

https://mega.co.nz/#!5kEU2YZY!PBioXI8rhcFt8QrhpdxxxuJp5ojhUaCPE224tIQrH_k


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Filedropper link appears to be working again.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Executer47 (Jul 11, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Filedropper link appears to be working again.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, the Mega link worked and my game works perfectly on Samsung Galaxy Note 2!!!! Thank you again!


----------



## polkovnika2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, I apologize for my bad English.

Can you give a link data and apk files for Version 2.1,for Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## ryan49er (Jul 15, 2014)

Have installed on gs3 can get to log in and after that just black screen. Have been messing with DPI settings but haven't got anything to work. Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## daoudi93 (Jul 15, 2014)

*no internet connection error*

i'm trying to start a game but when i choose a game and start loading it shows message no internet connection please connect to an active internet connection i'm using the app on my nexus 4 and it's connected to the internet and it works for all remaining app and the app has internet access because i'm already logged in to BattleLog , any advice how to solve this issue i contacted EA support team but they didn't give me any solution for this issue and i hope u guys to help me ..


----------



## mmessass (Jul 15, 2014)

*no internet connection*



daoudi93 said:


> i'm trying to start a game but when i choose a game and start loading it shows message no internet connection please connect to an active internet connection i'm using the app on my nexus 4 and it's connected to the internet and it works for all remaining app and the app has internet access because i'm already logged in to BattleLog , any advice how to solve this issue i contacted EA support team but they didn't give me any solution for this issue and i hope u guys to help me ..

Click to collapse



Same problem here on nexus 5. Please help guys


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 16, 2014)

daoudi93 said:


> i'm trying to start a game but when i choose a game and start loading it shows message no internet connection please connect to an active internet connection i'm using the app on my nexus 4 and it's connected to the internet and it works for all remaining app and the app has internet access because i'm already logged in to BattleLog , any advice how to solve this issue i contacted EA support team but they didn't give me any solution for this issue and i hope u guys to help me ..

Click to collapse





mmessass said:


> Same problem here on nexus 5. Please help guys

Click to collapse



Because the commander app was updated, look at the previous page for links to the new 2.1 commander app and apk that I posted...

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




polkovnika2 said:


> Hello, I apologize for my bad English.
> 
> Can you give a link data and apk files for Version 2.1,for Samsung Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



Get the link on the previous page.


----------



## mmessass (Jul 16, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Because the commander app was updated, look at the previous page for links to the new 2.1 commander app and apk that I posted...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Will give it a try


----------



## polkovnika2 (Jul 16, 2014)

@ ihateu3 
hello 
I downloaded those who have given,but gives an error when opening apps.


----------



## daoudi93 (Jul 16, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Because the commander app was updated, look at the previous page for links to the new 2.1 commander app and apk that I posted...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i found only in the previous page only a link for the data update not the APK 2.1.0 file please advice where can i find the link.


----------



## polkovnika2 (Jul 16, 2014)

daoudi93 said:


> i found only in the previous page only a link for the data update not the APK 2.1.0 file please advice where can i find the link.

Click to collapse



Hi, I downloaded from the link Mega,and the apk is inside,but to me does not work.


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 17, 2014)

daoudi93 said:


> i found only in the previous page only a link for the data update not the APK 2.1.0 file please advice where can i find the link.

Click to collapse



The APK and Data are in the same zip in all three links I provided, in effort to make it easier, sorry for the confusion



polkovnika2 said:


> Hi, I downloaded from the link Mega,and the apk is inside,but to me does not work.

Click to collapse



What errors are you getting?  It works fine for me on a Galaxy S3, and others here have it working as well...  Did you make sure to put the data in the right place?


----------



## polkovnika2 (Jul 17, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> The APK and Data are in the same zip in all three links I provided, in effort to make it easier, sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> 
> What errors are you getting?  It works fine for me on a Galaxy S3, and others here have it working as well...  Did you make sure to put the data in the right place?

Click to collapse



Sorry my fault,I put in the wrong place .. data . 
Everything works, thank you.


----------



## vinotauro (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess I'm doing something wrong. The app works fine until I find a server, I'll hit Join buy then it'll crash at a black screen.


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 21, 2014)

vinotauro said:


> I guess I'm doing something wrong. The app works fine until I find a server, I'll hit Join buy then it'll crash at a black screen.

Click to collapse



Maybe your phone cannot handle it?


----------



## vinotauro (Jul 21, 2014)

*264*



ihateu3 said:


> Maybe your phone cannot handle it?

Click to collapse



Yeah man, my Note 3 is incredibly weak


----------



## Phusion (Jul 21, 2014)

vinotauro said:


> I guess I'm doing something wrong. The app works fine until I find a server, I'll hit Join buy then it'll crash at a black screen.

Click to collapse



Mines doin the same, shame you have to root to get it to work [emoji30]


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 21, 2014)

Can someone hopefully identify what I'm doing wrong? I have the N5 rooted fully updated running Purity Rom.

Downloaded the apk. Clean install. Loaded it, seemed to have installed the data on its own. Double checked with ES file manager or whatever its called, sure enough, it's all in SD/Android/OBB. 

The app itself starts nicely. Got my profile all loaded up, but I go to hit join server, it just gives me a message saying BF4 commander requires an active Internet connection or something very close to those lines. 

What's going on you think?


----------



## epic1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Make sure your using 2.1.0 apk and data from page 54 of this forum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok. Thank you, I will try that. I have 2.0 installed.


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm. I downloaded the file from megaupload on page 56, deleted all previous versions I had first of course then wiped my cache. 

Installed it in SDCard/Android/OBB (N5 internal). 

Extracted, installed commander, go to start it.. But it just says 'unfortunately commander has stopped working' before it even starts. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## epic1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Try deleting it all again Uninstall and wipe cache and dalvik for good measure and install the apk first then before you open it place the data folder in obb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Should the apk also be in the OBB folder?


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Reppy07 said:


> Hmm. I downloaded the file from megaupload on page 56, deleted all previous versions I had first of course then wiped my cache.
> 
> Installed it in SDCard/Android/OBB (N5 internal).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OP says it needs to be installed in internal storage, I do not have that phone to compare, so are you sure that directory is internal?

Also, it does not matter where the apk is, the apk is basically like a .exe file, once you install the apk, you can completely delete the apk without any negative effect since it has already installed the apk to your phone.


----------



## socialpk (Jul 22, 2014)

*no network error.*

i found error 
when i select play game
it shows loading server..
and after loading. select join server.
then i got error ( no internet connection )
i am using google nexus 7 2012 wifi...


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 22, 2014)

socialpk said:


> i found error
> when i select play game
> it shows loading server..
> and after loading. select join server.
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus ****ing christ, will you guys read the posts prior to you posting for once????

There is a new version of the app (2.1.0), the link to download it is a few pages back (page 54), and where posted by me.  SMH....


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 22, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Jesus ****ing christ, will you guys read the posts prior to you posting for once????
> 
> There is a new version of the app (2.1.0), the link to download it is a few pages back (page 54), and where posted by me.  SMH....

Click to collapse



Was that really necessary? It's not like there's a special set of directions to follow. This may be easy peasy for you, but realize this may be a little trickier to others and being rude and arrogant doesn't really do much in terms of contributions. 

I understand it may be frustrating to deal with, but it's far more frustrating to see that it bothers you THIS much...


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got it to work. For N5 users, hopefully you made the small mistake I made. 

On page 54 (I think?), use the megaupload link (much faster, you'll need the Mega app from the playstore, it'll direct you from that link if you don't have it). 

Put the download in Android/Data. I originally put it into Android/OBB but didn't do anything.  

When it's done, use ES file Explorer or whatever you have. 
The exact location is /Storage/Emulated/0/Android/Data if you find it difficult to find. 

You'll see a folder com.ea.game.warsa and the Apk. Go into the folder first. 

Click the file and click extract, it'll take a minute. Then go to the apk and install it. 

I just hope it does what it did for me, which was crash before it could even start, but then starts to download the data right after which took close to an hour. 

If it does, then try the commander app again and pray it works!

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Only thing that's really annoying me is that battlelog doesn't seem to be compatible with PS4, and if I'm correct on that, is extremely stupid. 

So I can't join specific servers because of that. My wife has been excited to actually play alongside with me and as commander lol but to no luck. Don't exactly have the money for a tablet, let alone an iPad either. And sure as heck ain't buying one just to play commander on specific servers.. Lol. 

Or is it possible someone can correct me on that? Probably the wrong place to ask but I did google it and couldn't get an answer. So thought I'd try my luck here :angel:


----------



## yourdroidsir (Jul 23, 2014)

*errors within battlelog/commander*

Hello guys

LG G3 Verizon (not rooted)
Latest Commander app 2.1.0

I have gotten into commander App and can join the quick match option with no problems. Screen looks great and runs very smooth. Unfortunately when I want to join on my friend , I click server browser option then it pop-ups the battlelog app so you can click the multiplayer tab. This is where the problem starts. I don't have a "filter by server name" area. I can't type the Server numbers so I could potentially command my friends and a swarm of blueberries.     

Got help? Have insight? Please help


----------



## yourdroidsir (Jul 23, 2014)

Reppy07 said:


> On page 54 (I think), use the megaupload link (much faster, you'll need the Mega app from the playstore, it'll direct you from that link if you don't have it).
> 
> Put the download in Android/Data. I originally put it into Android/OBB but didn't do anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? You gotta put your com.ea.game.warsa folder and file in the OBB folder. Not the data folder.
 Alright 


Stanley304 said:


> *Commander*
> 
> How to place the data files on your phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you still have the file within a folder. I just look similar to your other games in that destination.

The *download link* is on page 54 but here ya go guys.

.
https://mega.co.nz/#!5kEU2YZY!PBioXI8rhcFt8QrhpdxxxuJp5ojhUaCPE224tIQrH_k

There is another link but this seemed to work for me, LG G3, but others have used with success

So you downloaded this .rar file. Extract the file. Open the extracted folder.... a thebf4commander.apk and a folder name "com.ea.game.warsawcommander" with a file named "main.9. com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row.OBB" inside. Place the entire folder within the OBB folder.

Folder destination*/Storage/Emulated/0/Android/OBB*


Reppy07 said:


> Only thing that's really annoying me is that battlelog doesn't seem to be compatible with PS4, and if I'm correct on that, is extremely stupid.
> 
> So I can't join specific servers because of that. My wife has been excited to actually play alongside with me and as commander lol but to no luck. Don't exactly have the money for a tablet, let alone an iPad either. And sure as heck ain't buying one just to play commander on specific servers.. Lol.
> 
> Or is it possible someone can correct me on that? Probably the wrong place to ask but I did google it and couldn't get an answer. So thought I'd try my luck here :angel:

Click to collapse



 Battlelog on ps4 does some errors and. I often run in to them. You can join friends via battlelog app for smartphones. Or go to your psn. Friends list and do options following with Join Session.


Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Reppy07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey, I followed the directions. But like I said, I didn't seem to be getting any luck putting it in the OBB folder. 

But this will confirm what you said, there's no denying that.

For some reason, after putting it into my data folder, start the commander, crashed immediately. It started downloading the data itself onto my phone automatically with no prompt for a choice. Checked in my ES, and sure enough. Mine is still in the data folder, and it downloaded itself into the OBB folder.

Just through out that out in case other N5 users are having no luck like I was and hopefully by small chance the same happens to them lol.
Doesn't make sense I know, but it's what it did 

Also, As for the commander/battlelog thing you mentioned.. Just need to clarify something..

In commander, theres,"Play Commander" which jumps into a completely random game.
Then there's server browser which opens my battlelog app.

Where in there can I join friends?? Or did I misunderstand? For all I can see, it's all stuff relating to my ps3 version. No hint of ps4 in there. Nor can I see where to join friends.. =(


----------



## CyberDemonVZ (Jul 23, 2014)

2.1.0 works on HTC EVO 3D (original 4.0 firmware).
Installed it and started without any problems.
http://www.igreklik.com/slike/images/78594145497554697213.jpg
Very fast and responsive. Sound lags/stutters sometimes.


----------



## yourdroidsir (Jul 23, 2014)

Unfortunately. I have not been able to join through battlelog as a commander on my friends. When BL opens, it asks if you want bf4 or bf3. Top right has a dropdown menu which displays what friends are online and what not. Clicking a buddy in a game connects your console to the game and not the commander. Lame. Imma try to reinstall so I can search for servers. My tablet, tf201, has the search option

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ihateu3 (Jul 24, 2014)

yourdroidsir said:


> Unfortunately. I have not been able to join through battlelog as a commander on my friends. When BL opens, it asks if you want bf4 or bf3. Top right has a dropdown menu which displays what friends are online and what not. Clicking a buddy in a game connects your console to the game and not the commander. Lame. Imma try to reinstall so I can search for servers. My tablet, tf201, has the search option
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you download the app here??  Sounds as you are using the battlelog app, instead of the commander app, as that's what the battlelog app does.

Furthermore, there is no commander in BF3, so what you are describing sounds even more like the battlelog app.....


----------



## epic1 (Jul 24, 2014)

If you do have commander 2.1.0 you need to change the dpi for that app to put it into tablet mode as the op suggested the setting may vary per device

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## matale0 (Jul 24, 2014)

Any app updates pls?


----------



## yourdroidsir (Jul 24, 2014)

ihateu3 said:


> Did you download the app here??  Sounds as you are using the battlelog app, instead of the commander app, as that's what the battlelog app does.
> 
> Furthermore, there is no commander in BF3, so what you are describing sounds even more like the battlelog app.....

Click to collapse



  When I open the bf4 commander app, downloaded from page 54, I can click quick match, server browser, learn to play, or settings. When I click server browser, it auto pulls up battlelog... So I could find a custom server. Well I can search the filters but it doesn't have a server search area. 

As for the other post, I thought changing. The DPI setting was for rooted users, which is not required for commander mode on phones.


Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## epic1 (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not required for commander mode just to be able to server search and join a friends server through battlelog app

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yourdroidsir (Jul 24, 2014)

epic1 said:


> It's not required for commander mode just to be able to server search and join a friends server through battlelog app

Click to collapse



Thanks on the info about joining via server searching.   

As for joining a friends server, as I haven't tested on my phone I'm basing this off uses on my tf201. Connecting via BL makes your soldier try to join as a soldier not as a commander. I'm not worried about this because it doesn't bother me. I have a friend that plays commander all the time so he just joins a server and I follow him via BL. 

Is there a way for commanders to swap team's or what? I hate when we are on separate teams especially when we have a large group in the server

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## epic1 (Jul 24, 2014)

yourdroidsir said:


> Thanks on the info about joining via server searching.
> 
> As for joining a friends server, as I haven't tested on my phone I'm basing this off uses on my tf201. Connecting via BL makes your soldier try to join as a soldier not as a commander. I'm not worried about this because it doesn't bother me. I have a friend that plays commander all the time so he just joins a server and I follow him via BL.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aahhh I see yeah connecting via bl only connects you as a soldier unless it's in tablet mode then you can choose commander or soldier


I have not found any way to switch teams as commander but have been lucky and joined a friends server and usually get on their side

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## divine0enigma (Jul 25, 2014)

I use to be able to run commander fine in 2.0

Now that I downloaded 2.1 (same extract procedures) the app opens, let's me click play, and when it selects the server and I hit join... the screen goes black and the app eventually force closes / stops responding. No loading screen or anything. Ideas?

Samsung Galaxy S5

update: I think root / gltools to change the dpi may be required to run commander now... any workarounds? I don't want to lose WiFi calling / caller ID by rooting my phone.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## imjunpark (Jul 27, 2014)

*Root is required on this app i guess..*

Downloaded 2.1.0 version from few pages before and launcing works really fine for my Device.
However the app goes shut down after i join the server eventhough i had any problem untill serching a server to join. 
Guess my phone need to be rooted and adjust DPI to the app's requiring spec. Anyone can launch the app on note3?


----------



## HaitchTC (Jul 27, 2014)

Deleted 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bamccluskey (Jul 27, 2014)

*App version*

I see that the app for download (which is working great on my Wireless Republic Moto X) here is 2.1.0 the play store has it at 2.1.1. dated July 23 2014 what is the difference in the two?


----------



## steveju (Jul 30, 2014)

imjunpark said:


> Guess my phone need to be rooted and adjust DPI to the app's requiring spec.

Click to collapse



This app is useless without Battlelog app and that requires root to get into the tablet-ish mode. Even then it probably doesn't want to co-operate with the Commander app because it's not really in tablet mode. The quick "play commander" option hasn't worked since... probably BF4 beta and the only way to actually play as a commander is to launch a match from the battlelog app. I'm on Galaxy S3 and I can get the "Play as commander" and "Tablet commander" buttons on the battlelog app, but they don't do anything.

Latest version is 2.1.1 (if you have a tablet, copy it from there), but there's really no point in getting that since this doesn't work on a phone without the battlelog app.

EDIT: Battlelog started on it's own starts in tablet mode, but if it's started from commander app's server browser it starts in phone mode regardless of xposed app settings.


----------



## epic1 (Jul 30, 2014)

The quick play portion has always work for me rooted or not and you need to tweak the settings for the battlelog apps dpi and res till you get out to act right everything works perfect on my note 2 but the are different settings than the op
So I would just play around with your settings a bit and let us know if it changes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## steveju (Jul 30, 2014)

epic1 said:


> The quick play portion has always work for me rooted or not

Click to collapse



Using a real tablet (Galaxy Tab 3) it doesn't work. So if by some miracle it works on a phone by tweaking the app settings, I would be amazed. Works fine when joining a game from the battlelog app on the tablet.


----------



## epic1 (Jul 31, 2014)

steveju said:


> Using a real tablet (Galaxy Tab 3) it doesn't work. So if by some miracle it works on a phone by tweaking the app settings, I would be amazed. Works fine when joining a game from the battlelog app on the tablet.

Click to collapse



Huh that is strange especially being a tab cause like I said I never had any trouble the only robbie I had was with battlelog app syncing with commander but with battlelog in tablet mode no issues either way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## imjunpark (Jul 31, 2014)

steveju said:


> This app is useless without Battlelog app and that requires root to get into the tablet-ish mode. Even then it probably doesn't want to co-operate with the Commander app because it's not really in tablet mode. The quick "play commander" option hasn't worked since... probably BF4 beta and the only way to actually play as a commander is to launch a match from the battlelog app. I'm on Galaxy S3 and I can get the "Play as commander" and "Tablet commander" buttons on the battlelog app, but they don't do anything.
> 
> Latest version is 2.1.1 (if you have a tablet, copy it from there), but there's really no point in getting that since this doesn't work on a phone without the battlelog app.
> 
> EDIT: Battlelog started on it's own starts in tablet mode, but if it's started from commander app's server browser it starts in phone mode regardless of xposed app settings.

Click to collapse




Never knew quick play commander button never worked since beta. Well then... entering from battlelog app is the only way to play?


----------



## steveju (Jul 31, 2014)

imjunpark said:


> Never knew quick play commander button never worked since beta. Well then... entering from battlelog app is the only way to play?

Click to collapse



Just threw beta out there because it never worked for me. Guessing it has something to do with region maybe? I'm in Europe and the quick match feature doesn't work at all. For me and my other European friends, the only way to get the Commander app to join a match is to join the match from the battlelog app that's started from the Commander app (Server Browser). For me at least, using server browser from the commander app always opens the battlelog app in phone mode. Starting both separately and trying to join a match from the battlelog app just says "Joining as commander" but doesn't jump to the commander app and the commander app doesn't do anything either at that time.


----------



## maddboss (Aug 1, 2014)

I installed the app and put the obb to the right place but when I start the app it asks for internet connection but I have working wifi connection on Xperia Z. how can I fix this problem?


----------



## epic1 (Aug 1, 2014)

maddboss said:


> I installed the app and put the obb to the right place but when I start the app it asks for internet connection but I have working wifi connection on Xperia Z. how can I fix this problem?

Click to collapse



Make sure you are using the 2.1.0 app and data from page 54

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RIPAciD (Aug 4, 2014)

Black screen after pressing join... 2.1.0

Galaxy S5

--edit--

Fixed using gltools
My device restarted while playing wtf.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 5, 2014)

I used the market helper method to download and install it to my GS3. Works just fine.


----------



## GeCKoTDF (Aug 6, 2014)

Works OK on:

Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-9500
Android 4.4.4
ROM: AICP Android IceCold Project.-

*Battlefield 4 Commander: v2.1.1*

DPI: 160
Font Scale: 100
Resolution: 600x1024
xlarge Res:
Locale: Default
Fullscreen: Force
No Title: X
Keep screen on: X
Orientation: Always Landscape

No Lag, good Sound, works with WIFI and 3G, support lenguage.-
The buttons works OK.-


----------



## nniicckkss (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all.
Could somebody attach just the .apk file of the newer version in a .zip in this forum please? Easier to download on mobile. I have the other files on sd card already.
Thank you!


----------



## warmonster (Aug 9, 2014)

Delete 



Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ajamils (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread but would like to know if anyone has been able to make it work in Bluestacks or Andy? I am planning on getting Surface Pro 3 and would love to play Commander mode on it. Currently, I play it on Samsung Note 12.2 and works great (most of the time).


----------



## MrHassell (Aug 29, 2014)

iPhone & Android only as Windows Mobile game's are Xbox titles. In a word, impossible.


----------



## GreatApo (Aug 30, 2014)

The latest version of the game (v2.1.1) can be found here (not my link)

I have twecked a little the Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 by GreatApo) in order to enable the "Join Commander" buttons in Server View even if you are not on a tablet.
My modied Battlelog works... open Commander apk, click on server browser, go to multiplayer, click on a server with open commander slots and click the Join Commander button.


----------



## divine0enigma (Sep 3, 2014)

*Hell Yeah*



GreatApo said:


> The latest version of the game (v2.1.1) can be found here (not my link)
> 
> I have twecked a little the Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 by GreatApo) in order to enable the "Join Commander" buttons in Server View even if you are not on a tablet.
> My modied Battlelog works... open Commander apk, click on server browser, go to multiplayer, click on a server with open commander slots and click the Join Commander button.

Click to collapse



You sir, are a god. Confirmed working on Galaxy S5, both the commander mode and the battlelog (runs in tablet mode / allows you to server browse and join servers as commander, which opens the commander app). No root required.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## GreatApo (Sep 3, 2014)

divine0enigma said:


> You sir, are a god. Confirmed working on Galaxy S5, both the commander mode and the battlelog (runs in tablet mode / allows you to server browse and join servers as commander, which opens the commander app). No root required.

Click to collapse



It does not run in tablet mode, it just enable the "Join Commander" button... i do not know if there are any other features in tablet mode but they will not be enabled.


----------



## ZapnicoFR (Sep 11, 2014)

*K900*

It's works with Lenovo K900.

Bye.


----------



## the_rockkk (Sep 15, 2014)

*I can run it, but get a black screen*

I'm running Genymotion 2.2.2, and I set a Custom 10" tablet using API 18 (Android 4.3).  I got commander installed and I can run it just fine.  I can even hit the quick play button and it finds a server.  However, instead of a loading screen I just get black.  After a little bit, I can hear audio, so I am connecting to the server fine, but I stay on a black screen.  From all the information I read, this might be a resolution issue?  I have tried a few different combinations, but I still get a black screen.  Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## jackstuard (Sep 21, 2014)

Just followed the instruction at the first post and it's working with last version 2.1.1 under Kindle HDX 8.9" no root .:good:


----------



## bobturismo (Sep 27, 2014)

GreatApo said:


> The latest version of the game (v2.1.1) can be found here (not my link)
> 
> I have twecked a little the Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 by GreatApo) in order to enable the "Join Commander" buttons in Server View even if you are not on a tablet.
> My modied Battlelog works... open Commander apk, click on server browser, go to multiplayer, click on a server with open commander slots and click the Join Commander button.

Click to collapse



OMG Thank you so much! I haven't played commander for this last year because I haven't been able to join my friends. I spent so much time trying to tweak battlelog to work correctly on my note 3 to no avail.


----------



## rottingroadkill (Oct 7, 2014)

*Help please*



r67 said:


> Okay guys, I have it working on my note 2.. I downloaded market helper from the xda thread, used that to spoof play store into letting me download the app straight from there.. It is a long download as it has to dl the additional files and install them.. Then before ever launching the app, I used xposed installer to download the tablet ui module and the app settings module.. Install these reboot for them to become active.. Go to the new app setting application in your app drawer open it and find the battlefield 4 commander app in the list, edit your dpi to 180 and your resolution to 800x1200 save and then launch bf4 commander.. Boom it works!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> Well wanted to post screen shots but xda isn't cooperating this morning.. Anyway it works so good luck..

Click to collapse



I have tried this several times and still no luck on my note 2.  what tablet UI did you download??  I tried phab7 and xposed trigger UI both with no luck.  any help would be awesome.


----------



## lycanwrath (Oct 10, 2014)

@GreatApo

The recent silent update for the battlelog app has disabled the Join Commander buttons, is there a new version for the modded battlelog app? 

Silent Update:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065235979188153/last/


----------



## GreatApo (Oct 10, 2014)

lycanwrath said:


> @GreatApo
> 
> The recent silent update for the battlelog app has disabled the Join Commander buttons, is there a new version for the modded battlelog app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They have changed the way the buttons work (i do not know if it is because of my hack) so i can't apply the same hack method. I will look for a solution but i can't promise anything... maybe we can roll back to an other version where i can apply the hack there...


----------



## lycanwrath (Oct 10, 2014)

I tried to reinstall the app but the issue remians same. The problem is that the update is a "silent" one..


----------



## GreatApo (Oct 10, 2014)

lycanwrath said:


> I tried to reinstall the app but the issue remians same. The problem is that the update is a "silent" one..

Click to collapse



Yes, it is updating by its own... an other option is to find the update system and sabotage it...


----------



## GreatApo (Oct 10, 2014)

GreatApo said:


> I have twecked a little the Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 by GreatApo) in order to enable the "Join Commander" buttons in Server View even if you are not on a tablet.

Click to collapse


Here is the version 2 of my twecked Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 - v2 by GreatApo).

*Features:*
- enabled "join commander" button for phones
- stopped battlelog silent updates

*Images:*




  


*Instructions:*
- Uninstall battlelog from your phone.
- Install Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 - v2 by GreatApo)


----------



## lycanwrath (Oct 14, 2014)

GreatApo said:


> Here is the version 2 of my twecked Battlelog.apk (v2.3.0 - v2 by GreatApo).
> 
> *Features:*
> - enabled "join commander" button for phones
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm that it works 100% from my end. Join Commander is Enabled again.

Thanks GreatApo!!


----------



## blacksaha (Oct 14, 2014)

Im new in this thread.
will try this game, still downloading...:laugh:
thanks,


----------



## xReigNxS (Oct 18, 2014)

*Trouble with Hacked Battlelog app*

Edit:

Sorry, I didn't see the tweaked version of the app. It all works great. Thanks for the work everyone.

Original Text:

I downloaded the Hacked Battlelog app. After uninstalling the previous battlelog app; I installed the hacked one. However when I load the app it looks and acts just as stock one. No commander buttons. Any advice?

Rooted Galaxy Note 2
Android 4.3.1


----------



## Hoerli (Oct 18, 2014)

*Works fine!*

The App works finde on
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with Android 4.4.2 Samsung Stock-ROM (No Root)


Now i can play Commander


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 18, 2014)

Works perfectly on Xiaomi Mi3W - MIUI 6 - rooted.


----------



## MrHToast (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you! Works on my No.1 S7 (4.4.2 root) very good.


----------



## CyberDemonVZ (Oct 28, 2014)

There was update to offical Battlelog app. Will you patch it?


----------



## ExXxO (Nov 1, 2014)

*OnePlus One Confirmed*

Works perfectly on my OnePlus One.


----------



## xenthos88 (Nov 6, 2014)

*not working (no connection)*

I cant get it to work on my 1+1 your hacked version of battlelog works fine, but when i click join as commander it starts connecting, but then gives me a "No connection" error.
Doesnt matter if i try to jump into a random game.

It does find a random game in the commander app. But when i click join it starts loading for some secs, then "No connection" Retry....

I downloaded bf4 commander v2.1.1 which is supposed to be the latest. I didnt download the "dynamic data" manually though, i just let it pull that itself to make sure i got the latest.

The weird thibg to mention though, is that even if i know i have bf4 connabder v2.1.1 installed. It says 1.1.3 under app settings on the phone itself.

Anyone "currently" as from today.. Running BF4 commander on the phone?

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

I finally got it to work. Noticed that i did put the data folder in obb instead of Data.
Download the datafile from page1 on this thread.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## SgtChrischi (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey GreatApo.

Thanks for your great work, it is very nice to play Commander on my SAMSUNG Galaxy S3.

You said you just enabled the "Join Commander" button. Could you try to enable the "Battlescreen" button also?
This button is missing on default battlelog app for smartphones because its tablet exclusive like the "Join Commander" button or the Commander app.

Would be nice.

Thanks,
SgtChrischi


----------



## nandor90 (Nov 11, 2014)

*n*

Finally found, Rooted version of Bluestack where the game is working, but i think the main problem is that bluestack only supports 850MB memory and it's has rly slow reaction...


----------



## lemonsoda (Nov 18, 2014)

*Version 2.2*

Will you update the apk and odb to the new 2.2 Version of the commander app 

Thnx


----------



## RatusNatus (Nov 19, 2014)

lemonsoda said:


> Will you update the apk and odb to the new 2.2 Version of the commander app
> 
> Thnx

Click to collapse



Im also waiting for the new Mega link. Im downloading the new update right now, its on!


----------



## tma24 (Nov 20, 2014)

Commander 2.2.0 

You only need to reinstall the application. The application downloads the data itself 

https://mega.co.nz/#!q4ZRwLaQ!3Au7cs0JJH5kIPjselsTS-gwRkCugl0sHo4FxBVZyM8


----------



## profiteer17 (Nov 21, 2014)

tma24 said:


> Commander 2.2.0
> 
> You only need to reinstall the application. The application downloads the data itself

Click to collapse



We need the data file (at least for Kindle Fire HDX we do). 
I sideloaded Commander 2.2 apk from the MEGA link and installed, but it will not launch.  Gives a "Download failed because the resources could not be found" error.


----------



## iZuck (Nov 21, 2014)

*doesn't work*

Installed on unrooted samsung i9100 with old data: You have not purchased this app


----------



## Sliverme (Nov 21, 2014)

*Note 2 error*

I haven't tried loading the updated commander apk yet but this is what I get with the last one that was working for weeks.
Weird, I can go into Battlelog, browse servers, choose one which envokes the commander app but then...
(yes, tried both 4G and wifi after verifying connectivity outside the app)


----------



## nniicckkss (Nov 21, 2014)

I tried the new apk and after installing it, it downloaded the files it needed automatically. The apk froze, but the firewood continued in the background, you could see the status as per any other download. Then I forced the apk closed then on restarting it i had it working OK. Couldn't close it though, had to force close the apk after using it. 
I've got Z3 stock.


----------



## Sliverme (Nov 21, 2014)

*Note 2 is working *

I installed the updated apk and it crashed, but then I tried again and it wanted to download a GB of data (1008.48MB) but only on wifi.
Waited until I got home, wifi enabled it downloaded the whole thing.
Fired it up and working properly.


----------



## vaGRAntpl (Nov 22, 2014)

*Works on Oneplus One*

Downloaded, installed, working. Great job!


----------



## Hoerli (Nov 23, 2014)

*New Update - New Files*

After the last Patches a new Commander App is online (V. 2.2.0).
With the Version 2.1.1 you only see the Message that you not connectet to the Internet.
We need the new Version of the App and new OBB-Files.
If you install the App 2.2.0 with the GameFiles of 2.1.1 you only get the message that you must buy the App 


Who can upload the files?:crying:


----------



## Homonkuli (Nov 23, 2014)

Same here  please put the ÖBB files in the OP


----------



## estonianadmiral (Nov 23, 2014)

*New commander*



Hoerli said:


> After the last Patches a new Commander App is online (V. 2.2.0).
> With the Version 2.1.1 you only see the Message that you not connectet to the Internet.
> We need the new Version of the App and new OBB-Files.
> If you install the App 2.2.0 with the GameFiles of 2.1.1 you only get the message that you must buy the App
> ...

Click to collapse



Place files:
storage>android>obb

Here you go, tested and working on Nexus 5 (I cant post outside links so there is space  co. nz)
BF Commander 2.2.0 + Data 
mega.co. nz/#!Mh42jQoZ!P6NlAHhGTXF2FtGOZuVq_uUvzL5eTXDx0GqoZsXz43M

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## vaGRAntpl (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm uploaded obb file from v2.2.0 but I can't put link here  (less than 10 posts).
MEGA Upload file are here: mega.co.nz/#!LcwjHaoZ!ps8JYAJNr0f-HPtEo1mrJxqE-MYhOTV2pYqrIeeUKQs
@down: done


----------



## iZuck (Nov 24, 2014)

*message from mega.co.nz/#!LcwjHaoZ*

Cannot decrypt metadata without key


----------



## iZuck (Nov 25, 2014)

*obb/data v2.2*

everythings gone ok at second attempt;work fine on Samsung i9100. THX!


----------



## BlackPangolin (Nov 29, 2014)

Tried it on my kindle fire hdx. Starts up fine but upon connecting there is always an error saying I need an active connection ( which I have.. Connected by WiFi) 
Any suggestions?


----------



## LEON_HEART (Dec 14, 2014)

BlackPangolin said:


> Tried it on my kindle fire hdx. Starts up fine but upon connecting there is always an error saying I need an active connection ( which I have.. Connected by WiFi)
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



same here i cant play any match !!! ? :/   
maybe we need new ver  of the Battlefield 4 Commander APK  ?


----------



## avenger78 (Dec 16, 2014)

vaGRAntpl said:


> I'm uploaded obb file from v2.2.0 but I can't put link here  (less than 10 posts).
> MEGA Upload file are here: mega.co.nz/#!LcwjHaoZ!ps8JYAJNr0f-HPtEo1mrJxqE-MYhOTV2pYqrIeeUKQs
> @down: done

Click to collapse



I have downloaded this and copied on: Internal Storage/Android/OBB/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row but when i try to start commander it say: "Download failed because the resources could not be found". I guess that we need a newer file or is something i do something wrong. I tryed to copy the obb file from my tablet on the phone but the result is the same.
Some help will be appreciated. (excuse my english)


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## vaGRAntpl (Dec 20, 2014)

avenger78 said:


> I have downloaded this and copied on: Internal Storage/Android/OBB/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row but when i try to start commander it say: "Download failed because the resources could not be found". I guess that we need a newer file or is something i do something wrong. I tryed to copy the obb file from my tablet on the phone but the result is the same.
> Some help will be appreciated. (excuse my english)

Click to collapse



Create a directory with the same name as the obb file and then throw him obb file (unzip it before). So it should look like this:
.../Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row/main.11.com.ea.game.warsawcommnader_row.obb


----------



## SgtChrischi (Dec 28, 2014)

vaGRAntpl said:


> Create a directory with the same name as the obb file and then throw him obb file (unzip it before). So it should look like this:
> .../Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row/main.11.com.ea.game.warsawcommnader_row.obb

Click to collapse



That's exactly what he did... I have the same problem, its not working anymore.


----------



## wes1099 (Jan 4, 2015)

Commander App is working on LG G3 but the Battlelog app server buttons are not there.


----------



## MmmmBeeeeer (Jan 25, 2015)

estonianadmiral said:


> Place files:
> storage>android>obb
> 
> Here you go, tested and working on Nexus 5 (I cant post outside links so there is space  co. nz)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can confirm that this is still working on the Note 2, just played a round. Thanks!


----------



## agd cougar (Jan 26, 2015)

Confirmed working on Note Edge


----------



## donpizi (Feb 1, 2015)

can`t start the app. immediately after start it crashes. "Unfortunately, Commander has stopped."


----------



## timsah (Feb 18, 2015)

I was able to install., but whenevet I try to join a server, i get the message, that the  connection to the server has failed.  
And the Battlelog Buttons are not there.


----------



## farhan637 (Mar 2, 2015)

I was getting the same error 'battlefield 4 commander app requires an active Internet connection' everytime I attempted to join a server. But now it works!! After updating to the 2.2 and data files



Sent from my SM-G900P


----------



## Sulfur666 (Mar 7, 2015)

Works well on LG G3 (5.0).


----------



## Sliverme (Mar 16, 2015)

I had it working on my Note 2 but can't get it running on the Note 4.. Anyone successful with that phone?


----------



## ksbansal (Mar 30, 2015)

*i got battle log working!!!!*



Stanley304 said:


> Thanks updated it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please can the op add this to the main post.

Steps:
1) Install the battle log apk from the main post.
2) Install xposed installer and activate "App Settings" app within xposed installer.
3)Open the "App Settings" app and find and click the battle log app.
4)Change the "screen (dp)" setting to 600x1024 and click save in the top right hand corner.
5) Open the battle log app and you should be able to join as commander in your choosen server.

I did this on a note 2. If the screen dp setting did not work mess around with the different dp settings and it should work.


----------



## creonx (Apr 8, 2015)

on my note 4 it wont work. i have to be on an active internet connection.
note 4, android 4.4.4, STOCK, just rooted.

what i have to do, to get it working?


----------



## profiteer17 (Apr 8, 2015)

creonx said:


> on my note 4 it wont work. i have to be on an active internet connection.
> note 4, android 4.4.4, STOCK, just rooted.
> 
> what i have to do, to get it working?

Click to collapse



I am not sure what you mean, "i have to be on an active internet connection." ???
OF COURSE you have to have an active internet connection, how else would you play an online multiplayer game?  Battlefield Commander app is for playing as commander in an active Battlefield 4 game session.


----------



## Reppy07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Running this on my Galaxy S5 with no issues whatsoever. 

Didn't need to use market helper either. Just changed the phone model and manufacturer from the build.prop file. Market helper kept crashing on me for some reason.


----------



## amimaster (Apr 17, 2015)

App runs also on OnePlus One (rooted). Unfortunately, when trying to join a game, it displays that there is no network connection and it doesn't allow me to play.
Battlelog app does not show commander button.


----------



## creonx (Apr 17, 2015)

profiteer17 said:


> I am not sure what you mean, "i have to be on an active internet connection." ???
> OF COURSE you have to have an active internet connection, how else would you play an online multiplayer game?  Battlefield Commander app is for playing as commander in an active Battlefield 4 game session.

Click to collapse



the app says, i must have an active internet connection. but i'm on WiFi network at home .... 

after i try to join a game, the app gives me this hint and nothing happens.


----------



## amimaster (Apr 19, 2015)

creonx said:


> the app says, i must have an active internet connection. but i'm on WiFi network at home ....
> 
> after i try to join a game, the app gives me this hint and nothing happens.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue, you need to update the app to the latest version. 
Just use the Market Helper method (refer to the first post, i picked the Asus Transformer Pad, nexus 7 didn't work and the Kindle Fire is missing) and update your bf4 commander app from the play store. You will have to download about 1gb of updates but now it's working.

Confirmed working on OnePlus One.


----------



## profiteer17 (Apr 20, 2015)

amimaster said:


> I had the same issue, you need to update the app to the latest version.

Click to collapse



Yes I can see if trying to use an old app version it wouldn't work now.
On Google Play store the version is 2.2.0, and was released 17 Nov 2014.


----------



## stack_trace_avv (May 30, 2015)

Guys, please help, it's driving me NUTS!!


Obb file is present inside 


```
sdcard/Android/obb/com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row/main.11.com.ea.game.warsawcommnader_row.obb
```

Then I've installed Commander.2.2.0 APK, disabled my wifi connection and tried to run it.

It shows "Download failed because the resources could not be found"

Seriously, i mean what the hell?! everything is put correctly...

I'm on rooted Android 4.4.4 (HTC Desire 820)


----------



## profiteer17 (Jun 2, 2015)

stack_trace_avv said:


> Guys, please help, it's driving me NUTS!!
> 
> 
> Obb file is present inside
> ...

Click to collapse



That appears to be the correct directory and filename, at least it matches what is present on my Nexus9.
Why would you disable wifi when trying to play Commander?  I would imagine it to be pretty painful even over a really good cellular connection.

All that said, EA announced a couple weeks back that Tablet Commander will no longer function come August 2015, so it's sorta a moot point to go to much effort trying to get it running at this late stage.


----------



## Stanley304 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will keep this updated with the current apk and data for battlefield commadner.
I know how much I have been looking forward to this. Hopefully this works for everyone. If any links do not work please let me know.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Computer (Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8) (Mac OSX)*

Here is a way to run Commander Mode with out a android phone/tablet.

PC software to run android apps

Then install like you would on an android tablet. Just download and enjoy.

*There appears to be an issue with having enough ram with in the program preventing it loading Commander Mode. WIll launch Battlelog just fine.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Android*

*ROOT is NOT Required for the Commander Mode.*

I added multiple servers just in case one of them fails.  I will be adding more as time comes.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Commander*

How to place the data files on your phone

It should look like this


Internal Storage
Android
OBB
 com.ea.game.warsawcommander_row

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Current Version
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Dropper

Battlefield 4 Commander APK 2.0.0

Battlefield 4 Commander DATA 1.1.2

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

File Factory

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mega

Battlefield 4 Commander APK+Data 2.1.1

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Here's another way to get this to work..




moshe22 said:


> Besides the solution above:
> 
> -Make sure you are rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Below is the settings to make the GUI properly display. If it helps your device let me know.


Dark_Marmot said:


> Resolution may not be correct if you are just getting black screen. 600x1024 is the recommended.
> 
> Assuming you are rooted, go to the ROM customization and find Xposed Framework Mods then Per-App DPI settings.
> These are the ones that are working perfect for me on my SCH-I605
> ...

Click to collapse




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Battlelog*

Battlelog 2.3.0 - Server Buttons Enabled (by GreatApo)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I'm starting a list of devices known to work. Please let me know on any devices that work.

*Devices confirmed to work for Commander.*

Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note 2
Galaxy S4
Galaxy S3
Galaxy S2
HTC EVO LTE
HTC One
Photon Q,
Moto X
LG OGP
LG G2
Nexus 5
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Ion
Sony Xperia S
Sony Xperia Z
iOcean X7 Plus
Droid 4
*Devices confirmed to work for Battlelog (Tablet mode).*

Xperia S
HTC One

(It seems like all 4.3 and PA users are having problems launching this app)

Please sound off any ways this has worked for you. I will update this, so others can use this app also.



Thanks to
moshe22
r67
Dark_Marmot
pdrugos
MrShibby
Everyone else who provided feedback



Give thanks where its due.


----------



## Sliverme (Jun 2, 2015)

Just for ****s and giggles add a copy of the data folder to Android/data as well as /obb and run it..


----------



## Mojhoneitor (Aug 26, 2015)

*Battlefield 4 Commanders on BlueStacks*

The application runs , but falls on a screen with the below message:
Mobile Commanders, Yoy Served the Battle Well.

Anyone know how to fix it ?


----------



## nniicckkss (Aug 26, 2015)

I heard this app will be discontinued by DICE - I'm guessing that it'll stop working soon, or that might be it right now.


----------



## CyberDemonVZ (Aug 27, 2015)

Yup. It's over. Bye bye Mobile Commander.


----------



## Efraim27 (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw a few commanders during last week, how is possible? When I open App I only got "Mobile Commanders, You Served the Battle Well."


----------



## nniicckkss (Sep 14, 2015)

Commander in game is still there! Not all commanders were from people using the app.


----------

